# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2009



## João Soares (1 Jul 2009 às 00:00)

Tópico para o seguimento meteorológico das localidades que integram os distritos de Bragança, Vila Real, Guarda, Viseu, Coimbra, Castelo Branco e Santarém.







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Dan (1 Jul 2009 às 09:36)

Bom dia 

Voltam os dias com máximas elevadas. Por agora céu limpo e já 26,6ºC.

Mínima de 16,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2009 às 12:36)

Boas tardes.

Então cá vai,boas férias para quem entrou hojeas minhas já estão próximas também.

Para o primeiro dia do novo mês,o dia nasceu por aqui céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 29.3ºc e 44%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2009 às 14:32)

A temperatura hoje vai subindo,mas nada de especial,vento fraco.

No céu vai aparecendo algumas nuvens altas e médias.

Actuais 30.7ºc e 40%HR.


----------



## MSantos (1 Jul 2009 às 14:56)

Boa tarde

Está calor hoje em Bragança, sigo com 30.6ºC

Tive uma minima bem alta de 17.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2009 às 18:56)

Boas tardes.

A tarde por aqui,foi,céu quase limpo,temperatura agradável,vento fraco a moderado.

Neste momento,vão-se chegando nuvens altas,já,a tapar o sol com vento fraco.

Actuais 28.7ºc e 48%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2009 às 19:39)

Por aqui o sol totalmemte tapado com o vento aumentar de W...sabe bem.

Acttuais 26.5ºc e 54%HR.


----------



## MSantos (1 Jul 2009 às 20:59)

Aqui por Bragança o céu está encoberto e estão 23ºC


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jul 2009 às 21:06)

Por Viseu, o dia estev em geral pouco a muito nublado:
_pelas manhã e até cerca das 10h, manteve-se completamente nublado e temperaturas frescas paar a época!
_perto das 10h, o céu começou a abrir e o termómetro a subir a pouco e pouco!
_ pelo meio-dia, o céu estava copletamente limpo!
_por volta das 16h, as nuvens voltavam a reinar, especialmnte sobre a Serra da Estrela e Sobre o caramulo também!
_às 18h, o céu encheu-se de nuvens altas e depois de médias;
_pelas 20h, as altocumulus começaram a "despedaçar-se", estando agora o céu com aspecto encarneirado!

Vou tentar despachar a medição!


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jul 2009 às 21:21)

Actuais 18.3ºC, 1020.6 hPa, 92% de HR e vento de W a 25 km/h!

Por agora é tudo!


----------



## Fil (1 Jul 2009 às 21:53)

Boas, por aqui estão 21,7ºC, 54% e 1020 hPa com céu muito nublado. O dia foi bastante quente, máxima de 28,6ºC e mínima de 16,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2009 às 22:08)

Boas noites.

Por aqui já se voltou novamente ao céu limpo,vento marcado de W.

Actuais 22.1ºc e 70%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 18.4ºc/31.9ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2009 às 23:33)

Por aqui o vento passou a moderado de W.

Actuais 20.3ºc e 75%HR.


----------



## amarusp (2 Jul 2009 às 07:54)

Mais uma manhã fresca e com nevoeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2009 às 12:39)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o dia nasceu com céu limpo,sem poeiras e brumas o ar totalmente limpo,hoje é daqueles dias que as serras em volta da cidade parece que estão quase ao pé de nós.

Neste momento vão aparecendo algumas nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 29.1ºc e 36%HR.


----------



## Serrano (2 Jul 2009 às 13:59)

Uma ou outra nuvem do lado da Serra não impedem um sol brilhante, com o termómetro a marcar 27.5 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2009 às 14:04)

Continua as nuvens altas,vento já passou a fraco a moderado de W.

Actuais 30.6ºc e 36%HR.


----------



## Dan (2 Jul 2009 às 14:38)

25,9ºC, algumas nuvens e também bastante vento de oeste.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jul 2009 às 14:54)

Céu parcialmente nublado por cumulus, depois duma manhã muito cheia de nuvens, em que o sol apenas se cpmeçou a mostrar, já passava das10h.

Por agora estão 23.6ºC, 1019.8 hPa, 65% de HR e, vento de NO a 11 km/h!


----------



## Z13 (2 Jul 2009 às 17:38)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2009 às 19:09)

Boas tardes.

A tarde por aqui,foi,céu totalmente azul,vento moderado,ajudou com que as temperaturas não subissem muito.

Actuais 28.5ºc e 36%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 17.3ºc/31.4ºc.


----------



## amarusp (2 Jul 2009 às 22:14)

Boa noite, céu limpo e 15,8ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2009 às 22:19)

Boas noites.

Céu limpo,vento moderado de W.

Actuais 22.5ºc e 55%HR.


----------



## Fil (2 Jul 2009 às 22:46)

Boas, neste momento tenho 19,8ºC e céu limpo. A mínima foi de 16,4ºC e a máxima de 25,5ºC.


----------



## Dan (2 Jul 2009 às 23:09)

Céu limpo e 21,3ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

17,4ºC / 27,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2009 às 23:44)

O vento continua moderado de W.

Actuais 20.9ºc e 59%HR


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Jul 2009 às 01:01)

Boas!

Chegado à minha terra! E que bem que cheira lá fora! Cheira a Primavera!

A noite segue calma e tranquila com o céu limpo!

A temperatura está nos 13.8ºC, a humidade nos 85%,  pressão nos 1020hpa, vento 2.5km/h de E / NE...

Boa sexta feira a todos!


----------



## Dan (3 Jul 2009 às 09:38)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 25,4ºC.

Mínima de 15,5ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Silknet (3 Jul 2009 às 10:11)

Bom dia!

Viseu reporta uns agradáveis 21ºC e céu geralmente limpo. 

Um fantástico fim de semana para todos!

Silknet


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2009 às 12:32)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui vamos com céu limpo,vento fraco,com uma temperatura,bem bomnão chateia.

Actuais 28.8ºc e 42%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2009 às 14:32)

Por aqui vão aparecendo algumas nuvens baixas juntamente com o vento que já sopra moderado de W.

Actuais 30.1ºc e 43%HR.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Jul 2009 às 14:44)

Boas!

Dia de céu parcialmente nublado e temperatura agradável!

Temp: 23.8ºC
Wind chil: 21.6ºC
Vento: 16.9 km/h W
Pressão: 1018 hpa
HR: 51%


----------



## Dan (3 Jul 2009 às 18:33)

26,1ºC e um céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2009 às 18:54)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui a tarde foi passada com algumas nuvens médias e altas,vento marcou presença,sempre moderado.

Actuais 27.5ºc e 48%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2009 às 20:00)

Por aqui continua algumas nuvens altas e médias,vento moderado.

Actuais 25.8ºc e 52%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 17.4ºc/30.6ºc.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jul 2009 às 20:23)

Céu parcialmente nublado por cumulus, depois duma manhã de céu limpo, seguida de uma tarde com muita nebulusidade e vento contante moderado!

Temperaturas agradáveis e o sol bonito pela manhã, incentivaram-me  a ir ler um livro para a varanda, que me soube mt bem...
Vou fazer as habituais medições!


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jul 2009 às 20:42)

19.2ºC, 1016.6 hPa, 89% de HR e vento moderado de W, agora a soprar a 19 km/h.

Por agora é tudo!!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2009 às 21:47)

Boas,por aqui continua céu limpo,vento moderado.

Actuais 22.1ºc e 63%HR.


----------



## Dan (3 Jul 2009 às 22:23)

Céu limpo e 20,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

15,5ºC / 27,6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2009 às 23:40)

Actuais 19,9ºc e 71%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jul 2009 às 08:40)

Céu parcialmente nublado no horizonte, estando limpo mesmo sobre a minha cabeça; depois de pelas 7:00h ter estado nevoeiro, e quando se dissipou, estavam mts nuvens.

O quandrante S é o mais nublado, seguido do E.

Há precipitação no Interior Norte e Centro?


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jul 2009 às 09:10)

Por agora, o céu já bastante mais nublado, por cumulus(???), vindas directamente dos quandrantes S e E.

O vento sopra fraco de E a 9km/h e barómetro aponta para os 1017.8 hPa.
Tº nos 16.3ºC e 100% de HR.

Por agora é tudo...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Jul 2009 às 09:16)

Boas!

Mas que belo dia de casamento!

O dia amanheceu com algumas neblinas e nuvens baixas que irão dissipar!

*Temp: 16.9ºC
HR: 78%
Pres: 1018mb*

Bom fim de semana a todos!


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jul 2009 às 10:05)

Céu maioritariamnmte nublado e 17.4ºC.

Cada vez se torna o céu mais carregado e negro!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2009 às 10:24)

Bons dias.

Por aqui o dia apareceu com o céu limpo,vento fraco.

Neste momento vai-se pintando o céu com algumas nuvens baixas.

Actuais 23.3ºc e 56%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jul 2009 às 12:05)

Por aqui céu maioritariamente nublado, que apartir das 11h se começou a limpar gradualmente.

Dei agora uma grande Volta aqui à aldeia(Vila Chã de Sá, em Viseu) e fiquei totalmente estafado...

Está um calor; pelo menos para quem anda de bicicleta,, ao sol, a subir e descer a "_alta velocidade_".
Depois das medições feitas já digo algo...


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jul 2009 às 12:55)

Actuais 21.6ºC(???+/-) e 76% de R.

Vou almoçar.
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Dan (4 Jul 2009 às 14:28)

nuvens altas e 24,5ºC.


15,4ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2009 às 15:13)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui continua o céu limpo,vento moderado W/NW.

Actuais 28.8ºc e 28%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2009 às 17:27)

Pelo céu vão aparecendo algumas nuvens altas,vento continua moderado.

Actuais 27.0ºc e 32%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.3ºc/29.2ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2009 às 19:50)

Vento continua moderado W/NW.

Actuais 25.0ºc e 35%HR.


----------



## Dan (4 Jul 2009 às 20:33)

Algumas lenticulares e 22,5ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

15,4ºC / 26,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2009 às 21:59)

Vento continua moderado e fresco.

Actuais 20.7ºc e 49%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2009 às 23:37)

Neste momento o céu com algumas nuvens altas,vento moderado de W/NW.

Actuais 19.1ºc e 47%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2009 às 09:57)

Bons dias.

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas,vento marcado de W/NW.

Actuais 22.1ºc e 63%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jul 2009 às 10:11)

Regressou a Nortada a Viseu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Está céu muito nublado, fraca há mais de 2 horas, ...

Já á falta um pouco de frio!!!

Hoje a mínima não passou dos 12ºC: 11.5ºC!Será que estamos mesmo no Verão?
A máxima esperada para hoje é de 20ºC, que é máxima de principio de Primavera...

Vou fazer as medições e já digo algo.


----------



## Dan (5 Jul 2009 às 10:21)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 17,5ºC.

Mínima de 14,5ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jul 2009 às 10:45)

Actuais 17.3ºC e 86% de HR.
Barómetro nos 1017.4 hPa, vento de SW a 9 km/h e 0.2mm de precipitação nas últimas 24h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2009 às 11:07)

Por aqui o céu já vai ficando com muitas nuvens baixas,vento continua moderado.

Actuais 23.8ºc,pressão 1016.6hpa e 57%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2009 às 12:31)

Por aqui o céu já mais nublado por nuvens baixas,vento continua moderado.

Actuais 25.7ºc e 52% de HR.


----------



## Dan (5 Jul 2009 às 13:51)

23,0ºC e um céu bastante nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2009 às 15:10)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o céu mais nublado,vento continua moderado.

Actuais 23.9ºC e 56% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2009 às 18:23)

Boas,de tarde o céu ficou muito nublado e ainda continua,vento moderado.

Actuais 22.7ºC com 54% de HR.

Temperaturas de 16.8ºC/26.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jul 2009 às 18:26)

OI.

Por aqui céu maioritariamente nublado por stratocumulus, com abertas pequenas; a maior parte delas está tapada por nuvens altas como cirrus e cirrostratus.

Durante a manhã continuaou o chuvisco, por vezes muito intenso, perdenso a visibilidade a mais de 400metros.
Apartir das 14:30h, os chuviscos acalmaram e o céu começou a abrir, ficando por momentos, pouco nublado a limpo!

Vou fazer as medições, já tradicionais!


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jul 2009 às 18:49)

18.6ºC, vento moderado de W a 20km/h, 1016.4 hPa e 81% de HR. 

Imagem de satélite +actual:


----------



## Fil (5 Jul 2009 às 20:37)

Boas, por aqui tenho actualmente 20,7ºC com céu pouco nublado. A mínima foi de 14,1ºC e a máxima de 23,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2009 às 21:02)

Boas,por aqui o céu mais limpo,continua o vento moderado.

Actuais 19.7ºc e 65% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jul 2009 às 22:12)

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, 15.3ºc e +/- 80% de HR...()
Em caso de erro nas medições,. peço mil desculpas, pois foramfeitas à pressa...
Vou chonar(quer dizer dormir!)
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Jul 2009 às 22:35)

Boa Noite! 

Hoje o dia foi marcado por céu muito nublado ou encoberto, 
registou-se ainda alguns períodos de chuva fraca ou chuviscos durante a manhã, mas sem grande significado.

As temperaturas hoje:

Mín. *13.1ºC*
Máx. *20.0ºC*

Aqui ficam as temperaturas dos últimos dias...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2009 às 23:12)

O céu está pouco nublado,com o ambiente lá fora mais fresco,vento continua.

Actuais 17.6ºC e 71% de HR.


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2009 às 09:41)

Bom dia


20,9ºC e o céu com muitas por nuvens altas.

12,0ºC de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2009 às 12:28)

Boas tardes.

Boa semana a todos.

Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado,vento hoje já é fraco.

Actuais 24.4ºC e 41% de HR.

A miníma de hoje bem fresca foi de 13.6ºC.


----------



## Serrano (6 Jul 2009 às 14:01)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 24.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade, tendo-se registado uma mínima fresquinha de 10 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2009 às 14:15)

Céu pouco nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 26.4ºC e 33% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Jul 2009 às 18:24)

Boas Tardes!  Por aqui o dia está a ser fresco. O céu está com algumas nuvens altas, o vento faz-se sentir hoje, soprando moderado. A temperatura actual é de 19.6°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2009 às 18:38)

Boas tardes.

Céu pouco nublado,vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 25.5ºC e 39% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.6ºC/27.5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jul 2009 às 19:26)

Boa tarde

Dia ventoso e de céu limpo aqui em Bragança Por agora 23ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2009 às 19:44)

Por aqui o vento já aumentou de velocidade.

Actuais 23.1ºC e 47% de HR.


----------



## amarusp (6 Jul 2009 às 21:23)

Boa noite, vento fraco e céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. Temperatura nos 13,2ºC. A noite vai ser fresca!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2009 às 22:20)

Boas,algumas nuvens altas,vento continua moderado.

Actuais 18.6ºC e 57% de HR.


----------



## Fil (6 Jul 2009 às 23:11)

Boas, por aqui tenho 15,4ºC, 48% e 1015 hPa com céu limpo e vento moderado de NW. A mínima foi de 12,1ºC e a máxima de 23,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2009 às 23:26)

Céu limpo,com 17.2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Jul 2009 às 00:39)

Este mês de Julho ainda não soube o que é calor por aqui, pois mais um dia fresco se passou, mas até não está mau assim.

O dia foi de nuvens altas e vento moderado.

Temperaturas 06/07/09:

Mín. *11.8ºC*
Máx. *21.5ºC*

-------------------

Por agora o céu está pouco nublado, o vento continua moderado e a temperatura está nos 13.7ºC. (Mais uma noite fresquinha, onde estão as noites quentes de Verão?)


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2009 às 11:55)

Bom dia

Céu pouco nublado e 21,9ºC.

11,2ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2009 às 12:37)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui muito soljuntamente com algumas nuvens altas,vento fraco.
Este mês quanto a temperaturas aqui pelo interior,está a ser uma maravilha,não chateia,acorda-se bem disposto:as noites estão frescas,enfim, tudo bom,que seja para continuar.

Actuais 26.1ºC e 32% de HR.

A miníma desta noite foi de 14.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2009 às 14:08)

Por aqui já com o céu totalmente azul,vento fraco.

A temperatura vai subindo devagar,com actuais 28.9ºc e 30% de HR.


----------



## Z13 (7 Jul 2009 às 17:40)

Sol e *28,2ºC*



Mínima "fresquinha" esta madrugada... *+9,7ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2009 às 18:23)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo,vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 30.0ºC e 35% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.3ºC/31.3ºC


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2009 às 18:30)

Algumas nuvens altas e 26,1ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

11,2ºC / 26,8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (7 Jul 2009 às 20:10)

Depois dum dia sem net, eis-me de volta ao lar...

Após uma manhã nublada por nuvens altas e eduma tarde de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e cumulus, registo a gora um belo céu limpo, com o sol a brilhar.

A mínima de hoje foi muito baixa para a época: 9.8ºC.
É sem dúvida a mínima mais fria que alguma vez vi em Junho.Até mesmo Maio foi mais quente...

A máxima foi agradável, que com o vento contante moderado, contribuíram para que Viseu este dia parecesse a beira-mar: sol, temperaturas amenas e muito vento...

Mmmmmmmmmmm, que bom.

Depois das medições já digo masi alguma coisa...


----------



## Mjhb (7 Jul 2009 às 20:33)

Por cá, depois dum relaxante banho, sinto.me como novo...

Registo 17.2ºC, vento de W a 26km/h, 1014.3 hPa, e 72% de HR.

Para amanhã, o Im já prevê 30º de máxima , mas a mínima ainda bem fresca...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2009 às 20:35)

Céu limpo,vento moderado.

Actuais 24.8ºC e 46% de HR.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2009 às 20:53)

Pedro disse:


> A mínima de hoje foi muito baixa para a época: 9.8ºC.
> É sem dúvida a mínima mais fria que alguma vez vi em Junho.Até mesmo Maio foi mais quente...



Oh Pedro, eu sei que és um tipo novo, mas não é preciso ir muito longe para ver noites mais frias em Viseu no mês de Julho.

Há exactamente há 1 ano, a 7 de Julho de 2008, a temperatura mínima em Viseu foi de 7,5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Jul 2009 às 20:59)

Imagens do estado actual dos quadrantes:

Sul:







Oeste:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2009 às 21:50)

Actuais 21.7ºC e 55% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2009 às 23:21)

Por aqui o vento já abrandou bastante.

Actuais 19.9ºC e 61% de HR.


----------



## Fil (8 Jul 2009 às 00:31)

Boas, por cá 18,2ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de leste. A mínima foi de 11,4ºC e a máxima de 25,2ºC.


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2009 às 12:19)

Por aqui um céu quase sem nuvens e 23,2ºC.

12,7ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2009 às 12:44)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui vamos com muito sol,vento fraco.

Actuais 29.2ºC e 31% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2009 às 14:26)

A temperatura hoje já se está baldarandava tão direitinha.

Céu limpo por aqui,a W daqui,já se vão formando por lá algumas nuvens,vento fraco.

Actuais 31.8ºC e 25% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2009 às 18:59)

Boas tardes.

Pronto!A temperatura por aqui,já decarrilou,isto,estava tudo a andar sobre carris que era uma maravilha,já chegou por cá o sufoco.

Pelos céus ainda se formaram algumas nuvens,que ainda por cá continuam por cima da cidadeque por vezes vão fazendo alguma sombra,local.

Actuais 31.3ºC e 33% de HR.


----------



## Fil (8 Jul 2009 às 20:45)

Mais um típico dia de verão com céu limpo e temperatura agradável a dar para o quente. A máxima foi de 26,3ºC e a mínima de 12,1ºC. Neste momento tenho 23,0ºC, 36% e 1016 hPa com céu limpo.

Albimeteo, agora é sempre a aquecer.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2009 às 20:48)

Céu já limpo,vento passou a moderado de W/NW,por sinal até sabe bem.

Actuais 26.8ºc e 42% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 17.9ºc / 33.6ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2009 às 21:47)

Vento moderado,actuais,24.8ºC e 46% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2009 às 23:09)

Actuais 22.8ºC e 51% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jul 2009 às 09:49)

Por aqui céu limpo e 22.6ºC, depois duma madrugada bem fresca.
O vento sofra moderado, por vezes forte, na ordem dos 30km/h, mas por vezes ainda mais...do quadrante N e O.

Por motivos pessoais ontem não pude postar, mas deixo registo:
_pela manhã, céu limpo, que gradualmente aumentou de neblusidade por cumulus, paar o Sul;
_pela tarde, céu limpo, bastante calor e bastante vento...
_à noite tilintava de frio, pois não é qualquer pessoa que se sente comfortável com uma temperatura de 16ºC e anda de T-shirt!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2009 às 12:32)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o dia acordou com o céu totalmente azul,vento fraco.

Actuais 30.3ºC e 31% de HR.


----------



## Serrano (9 Jul 2009 às 13:57)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 28 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A temperatura mínima ficou-se pelos 15 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2009 às 14:31)

O ambiente por aqui já vai aquecendo,como eu não gosto.

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 32.5ºc e 27% de HR.


----------



## Z13 (9 Jul 2009 às 16:33)

Condições actuais:







z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## amarusp (9 Jul 2009 às 19:40)

Boa tarde,
Céu com alguns cirrus, temperatura actual: 21,6ºC
Máxima de 27,1ºC
Minima de 15,1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2009 às 19:56)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui mais uma tarde bastante quente.....

Neste momento vai soprando um vento moderado,com o sol a ficar meio tapado por nuvens altas.

Actuais 29.1ºc e 34% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 17.9ºC / 33.8ºC.

Pelo segundo dia seguido,pelos dados da OGIMET,as temperaturas máximas por Castelo Branco,têm ficado em primeiro lugar,é só para o para chatear.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jul 2009 às 20:54)

Por cá depois duma tarde de extrema neblusidade alta, está um anoitecer pouco nublado por cirrus e cirrocumulus.

Ao contrário do k aconteceu pela manhã, o vento sopra moderado a forte, na ordem dos 30/40 km/h...

A imagem actual contraria a manhã de céu limpo:  







Vou fazer medições e já volto!

P.S. É importante dizer que a imagem é referente ao quadrante Sul e parte de E!


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jul 2009 às 21:04)

Actuais 20.6ºC, 1016 hPa e 56% de HR...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2009 às 22:17)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 23.6ºC e 34% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2009 às 23:31)

Vento fraco,temperatura a descer muito devagar,actuais 21.9ºC e 40%HR.


----------



## Dan (10 Jul 2009 às 09:36)

Bom dia

Céu quase sem nuvens e 22,3ºC.

15,6ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2009 às 12:33)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui hoje pelo céu vão passando algumas nuvens altas.....muito 

Actuais 30.8ºC e 29% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2009 às 14:32)

Por aqui não para de subir a temperatura.

O céu continua com algumas nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 33.3ºC e 22% de HR.

Por este andar nas temperaturas,C.Branco,hoje,fica novamente em primeiro lugar no ranking das máximas,o que é nada bom.

Bom Bom,é eu ficar de férias daqui algumas horas até logo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2009 às 20:20)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o rapaz,finalmente de férias,este mês estamos arrumadosacabou-se o telemovél,as viagens sobre sol escaldantea partir da agora é só calções e sapatas,assim é se anda bem,mais leve.

Por aqui continuam as nuvens altas,vento fraco a moderado de W/NW.

Actuais 26.4ºC e 31% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 17.4ºC / 34.1ºC.

Pelo terceiro dia seguido no ranking das máximas,C.Branco ficou novamente em primeiro lugar com a temperatura máxima,precisamente igual hà que tive na minha estação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2009 às 22:45)

Por aqui vai tudo calmo com vento fraco.

Actuais 21.1ºC e 41% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2009 às 23:33)

Actuais 20.1ºC e 40% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jul 2009 às 23:40)

Boas Noites! Já de volta a Cernache do Bonjardim, registo 15.5°C, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado. Um pouco mais fresco por aqui a esta hora em relação ao que registava na G. LX.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2009 às 10:35)

Bons dias.

Por aqui o céu está limpo,vento fraco.

Pela manhã havia muito nevoeiro nos vales do rio Tejo,quase chegou por aqui.

Actuais 22.6ºC e 49% de HR.

A miníma chegou aos 12.3ºC.


----------



## AnDré (11 Jul 2009 às 11:46)

A região de Trás-os-montes e Alto Douro, não influenciada pelo nevoeiro e pelas neblinas que afectam grande parte do território, era às 9h UTC a região mais quente do país.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2009 às 12:05)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 25.8ºC e 41% de HR.

Como disse o André,hoje há mais regiões do interior há apanhar com temperaturas mais altas,na zona mais a norte aonde eu estou,é para não ser sempre o mesmo.


----------



## Dan (11 Jul 2009 às 12:07)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 27,7ºC

Mínima de 17,5ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jul 2009 às 13:49)

A noite passada foi bastante fresca, com a mína a pouco mais de 10ºC(10.2ºC)=frio!!

O nevoeiro desta manhã dissipou-se, à semelhança do de ontem, já tarde, pelas 11:30h.Hoje,à semelhnaça do dia de ontem, o nevoeiro denso, tirava-me a visiblidade a mais de 100metros.Eis a foto:






O vento soprou, em geral, fraco a moderdao de W, por vezes forte durante a parte final da tarde.
As nuvens altas reinaram durante os últimos dois dias, sendo as campeãs as cirrocumulus, que perduraram durante todo o dia de ontem!

Passei perto da nova posada de Viseu e eis a foto tirada:





Ao fundo vê-se a posada e por cima dela algumas nuvens altas, que é o que interessa!!!


Hoje o céu apresenta-se em geral limpo.Fou fazer as medições!


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jul 2009 às 14:01)

Por Viseu:
Céu limpo,
24.9ºC,
60% de HR,
1017.3hPa e,
vento fraco de N a 11km/h.

POr agora é tudo!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2009 às 14:59)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o céu continua limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 31.6ºC e 26%HR.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jul 2009 às 15:50)

Boa tarde

Aqui por Bragança estão 31ºC e o céu está muito pouco nublado


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Jul 2009 às 17:50)

Esta tarde por Unhais da Serra o céu está limpo, o vento é que se faz sentir, soprando moderado com rajadas, o que faz estar fresco por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2009 às 18:02)

Por aqui o vento vai de fraco a moderado.

Actuais 31.7ºC e 30% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje:12.3ºC / 32.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2009 às 19:56)

Céu limpo,vento moderado de SW/W.

Actuais 28.4ºC e 26% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2009 às 22:25)

Boas,actuais 22.1ºC e 38% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jul 2009 às 23:00)

Oi.

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens atas, 15.2ºc e 90% de HR.

Boa noite e até amanhã!


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jul 2009 às 10:36)

Hoje Viseu registou uma mínima de 10.5ºC, segundo o Ogimet.

Actualmente, o céu está pouco nublado por nuvens altas, cirrus muito ténues...
Às 7:30h de hoje registei 15.3ºC, mas ainda não tenho dados actuais!
Vou então fazer medições.Até já!


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jul 2009 às 10:54)

Actuais 21.3ºC, vento quase nulo de N a 4km/h e 65% de HR.

É tudo!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2009 às 11:39)

Bons dias.

Céu limpo,vento fraco de NE/E.

Por aqui hoje a temperatura está a subir bem,o  promete.

Actuais 29.1ºC e 35% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2009 às 12:45)

E por aqui a temperatura vai subindo,vento continua fraco.

Actuais 31.0ºC e 31% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Jul 2009 às 14:50)

Boas Tardes! Por aqui o céu está limpo e está um pouco mais quente hoje, a temperatura vai nos 27.6°C. O vento sopra fraco de NW. A mínima esta noite foi de 13.9°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2009 às 15:00)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo,vento fraco a moderado de E.

Actuais 33.2ºC e 28% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2009 às 16:05)

Céu limpo,vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 34.5ºC com 28% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2009 às 17:41)

Por aqui o ambiente lá fora está um sufoco,o ar é mesmo .

Actuais 34.0ºC e 32% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2009 às 18:36)

Por aqui o ambiente ainda está escaldar lá fora.

Actuais 33.2ºC e 32% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2009 às 19:51)

Por aqui bem melhor,com o ambiente mais morno.

Actuais 31.2ºC e 34HR.

Temperaturas de hoje:16.3ºC / 35.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jul 2009 às 21:06)

Por Viseu o dia manteve-se pouco nublado por nuvens, desta vez baixas.

Estão 21.3ºC, 75% de HR, 1017.6 hPa e vento moderado de S.
Neste momento tenho uma paisagem belíssima, uma vez que o nevoeiro avança, descendo pelo Cramulo, paracendo uma castata de nuvens.

Que beleza!
Sendo assim, esta noite será de nevoeiro, e calculo que bem cerrado...


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jul 2009 às 21:27)

Registei uma mínima de 10.2ºC e uma máxima de 28ºC.

Vejam a imagem de satélites, às 19h; não éa mais actual, mas é a única em que se vê o nevoeiro!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2009 às 21:56)

Por aqui o vento a dar um ar mais fresco lá fora.

Mesmo assim com actual 25.1ºc e 55% de HR.

Para os próximos dias pelas provisões as temperaturas vão estão em rebaixa novamente,já mereço.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2009 às 23:03)

O vento têm estado aumentar de velocidade de W.

Fui dar uma volta aqui pelo bairro,com o menino aqui da casa,que é o cachorro,este ar lá fora sabia mesmo bem.

Actuais 23.0ºC e 63% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2009 às 23:39)

O vento agora acalmou,mais fraco.

Actuais 22.1ºc e 66% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Jul 2009 às 01:16)

Por aqui tive um dia de céu limpo e alguma calor.

Temperaturas 12/07/09:

Mín. 13.9ºC
Máx. 28.4ºC

-----------------

Por agora vão "circulando" umas nuvens empurradas pelo vento de WNW.

Temp. 18.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2009 às 09:37)

Bons dias.

De manhã havia bastante nevoeiro nos vales do rio Tejo muito próximo daqui.

O céu está está limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 22.8ºc e 64% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jul 2009 às 10:51)

Bom dia.

Hoje o dia acordou com um leve nevoeiro, mais forte para o lados do mar, e quando se dissipou, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado por altostratus, stratus e cumulus.

Segundo o Ogimet, Viseu teve hoje uma mínima de 13.8ºC, mas cactualmente, com o sol a começar a brilhar, está mais quente...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2009 às 11:05)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 25.8ºC e 51% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2009 às 12:01)

Neste momento algumas nuvens altas e médias em fase de dissipação,vento fraco.

Actuais 28.1ºc e 33% de HR.


----------



## Serrano (13 Jul 2009 às 14:06)

Vão-se apresentando algumas nuvens altas pela Covilhã, registando-se uma temperatura de 28.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Dan (13 Jul 2009 às 14:09)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 25,5ºC

Extremos do dia 12:

15,8ºC / 30,1ºC


Extremos do dia 11:

17,6ºC / 30,9ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Jul 2009 às 14:34)

Boas Tardes! Por aqui o céu apresenta algumas nuvens altas, o vento sopra fraco a moderado de Norte. A temperatura está nos 22.5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2009 às 15:00)

Boas tardes.

O céu por aqui continua com nuvens altas e médias,vento agora moderado.

Actuais 30.5ºC e 27% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2009 às 18:00)

Céu limpo,vento moderado de NW/W a fazer descer as temperaturas.

Actuais 27.9ºC e 31% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje: 16.8ºC / 31.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2009 às 18:46)

Por aqui o vento vai aumentando de velocidade,ja se houve coisas a cair nos quintais dos vizinhos.

Actuais 26.3ºC e 37% de HR.


----------



## Fil (13 Jul 2009 às 21:34)

Boas, por aqui tenho 18,6ºC e céu limpo, bem mais fresco que ontem à mesma hora. A mínima foi de 16,6ºC e a máxima de 24,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2009 às 21:47)

Boas noites.

O vento por aqui continua a soprar por vezes com rajadas.

Actuais 19.7ºc hoje a descer bem e 52% de HR.

Máxima rajada 34.0km/h.


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Jul 2009 às 01:16)

Dia de céu em geral pouco nublado depois de tem começado cinzento. O vento é que se fez sentir durante todo o dia. Temperaturas: Mín. 14.8°C e Máx. 23.5°C. A Raj. máx. foi de 37.4 km/h.


----------



## Roque (14 Jul 2009 às 01:51)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Julho 2009*

Nas Penhas Douradas as 23h00 estavam 8,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2009 às 11:48)

Bons dias.

Por aqui céu limpo,vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 22.7ºC mais fresco hoje,48% de HR.

A miníma desta noite chegou aos 13.5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Jul 2009 às 12:16)

Boas Tardes! Por aqui o céu apresenta muitas nuvens, fazendo com que o sol, por vezes, se esconda. O vento sopra fraco e estão uns frescos 19.7°C.


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2009 às 12:39)

Céu nublado e 19,4ºC.

21,8ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2009 às 14:44)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui se continua de céu limpo,vento já moderado.

Quanto a temperaturas e o ambiente lá fora,está,bem bom.

Actuais 25.0ºC e 41% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jul 2009 às 15:09)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Julho 2009*



Roque disse:


> Nas Penhas Douradas as 23h00 estavam 8,8ºC



Qual ou quem é a tua fonte?


----------



## Costa (14 Jul 2009 às 15:36)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Julho 2009*



Pedro disse:


> Qual ou quem é a tua fonte?



O Instituto Meteorologia confirma.

A temperatura mínima chegou aos 7ºC


----------



## Sirilo (14 Jul 2009 às 15:41)

Gostava de partilhar estas fotos tiradas ontem em Verdelhos, na serra da estrela. Achei curioso o formato das nuvens.






















E para terminar fica uma foto de sugestão para uma tarde de Verão:


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2009 às 15:55)

Sirilo disse:


> Gostava de partilhar estas fotos tiradas ontem em Verdelhos, na serra da estrela. Achei curioso o formato das nuvens.



Lenticulares meio invulgares mas muito lindas


----------



## Sirilo (14 Jul 2009 às 16:14)

Vince disse:


> Lenticulares meio invulgares mas muito lindas



Obrigado, não sabia o nome das nuvens!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2009 às 16:58)

Céu limpo,vento moderado,temperatura lá fora agradavél.

Actuais 25.8ºC e 38% de HR


----------



## amarusp (14 Jul 2009 às 19:21)

Boa tarde, céu com alguma nuvens médias sobre a Serra da Estrela. Temperatura actual:17,6ºC
Maxima:20,4ºC
Minima: 10,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2009 às 20:26)

Céu limpo,vento,por cá continua moderado com algumas rajadas.

Actuais 21.4ºc e 46% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.5ºC / 26.2ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jul 2009 às 21:19)

Hoje  o vento esteve em geral  fraco, temporariamente moderdao durante a tarde, por vezes com fortes rajadas.
O frio teve presença, num dia que mais parecia de Inverno!

Como uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras, em vez de vos escrever o tempo durante a tarde( pela manhã esteve sempre muito nublado...), deixo-vos fotos:

pelas 13:59h_
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




14:36h_
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




16:51h_
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




17:30h_
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




17:51_
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




18:50h_
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Um verdadeiro registo fotográfico, de pouquissima resolução, graças à espantosa "máquina fotográfica" do telemóvel...


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jul 2009 às 21:30)

Actualmente, 15.7ºC(???não tenho bem a certeza), 62% de HR e vento de W a 25km/h!
O Ogimet remete-me para uma máxima de 21.1ºC, estando localizada na 2º ciadde mais fria, só vencida por Penhas Douradas(memsmo assim, é a capital de districto mais fria!) e uma mínima de 10.7ºC, sendo novamente a 2º cidade mais fria!

O Ogimet aponta paar uma mínima de 6.9ºC e máxima de 15ºC, para as Penhas Douradas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2009 às 21:31)

Vento moderado,com actuais 19.2ºC e 52% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2009 às 23:18)

Actuais 17.0ºC e 63% de HR.


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2009 às 23:25)

Céu limpo e 15,8ºC.


extremos de hoje:

12,8ºC / 23,5ºC


----------



## amarusp (14 Jul 2009 às 23:40)

10,7ºC de temperatura e céu limpo


----------



## ACalado (15 Jul 2009 às 00:46)

12.7ºc na Covilhã em Julho  engraçado


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Jul 2009 às 01:49)

Por aqui o céu teve muitas nuvens, mas estas foram desaparecendo ao longo do dia, ficando o céu limpo. O vento não soprou com tanta intensidade, mas foi mais um dia fresco por estes lados. Temperaturas: Mín. 13.0°C Máx. 21.8°C. Actual:13.5°C


----------



## Dan (15 Jul 2009 às 09:53)

Bom dia

20,4ºC e céu limpo.

10,5ºC de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2009 às 10:03)

Bons dias.

Por aqui o dia acordou de céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 21.5ºC e 45% de HR.

A mínima chegou aos 14.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2009 às 11:11)

Tudo calmo!

Actuais 23.5ºC e 40% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2009 às 12:01)

Hoje sem ventoa temperatura lá vai subindo.

Actuais 25.0ºC e 36% de HR.


----------



## Dan (15 Jul 2009 às 13:10)

Por aqui céu limpo e ainda 22,5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Jul 2009 às 13:32)

Boas Tardes! Por aqui o céu está limpo, o vento sopra fraco e a temperatura está nos 25.0°C. Esta noite tive a mínima mais baixa deste mês até agora, 11.4°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2009 às 14:30)

Boas tardes.
Hoje já vou com mais uns graus em cima em relação ontem.

Céu limpo,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 29.2ºC e 27% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2009 às 17:02)

Vento muito fraconada se mexe.

Actuais 31.1ºC e 25% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2009 às 18:37)

Por aqui ainda continua meio-morno o ambiente lá fora,vento fraco.

Actuais 31.9ºC e 23% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2009 às 19:56)

Ainda muito sol,sem vento hoje,a temperatura lá dei um grande salto em relação a ontem,quase 6.0ºC .

Actuais 30.3ºC está custar baixar,com 27% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.1ºC / 32.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2009 às 21:55)

Boas noites.

Hoje a temperatura ainda anda lá pelos altos,vento fraco.

Actuais 24.7ºC e 41% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jul 2009 às 22:23)

Boa noite.

Hoje o dia apresentou-se geralmnete limpo, te,porariamnte pouco nublado do quandrante N ao início da manhã.

Om vento esteve em geral fraco, soprando por vezes moderado de W.

Hoje as temperaturas subiram pouco mais de 1ºC!

Já digo mais alguma cisa.Até já!


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jul 2009 às 22:43)

Não tenho dados actuais.
A minha fonte está a demorar demais e eu tenho que ir dormir.
Vou aguardar mais um pouco.

Hoje Viseu teve uma máxima de 25.7ºC e uma mínima de 10.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jul 2009 às 22:55)

Já cá tenho as informações:
céu limpo,
16.5ºC, 
vento de NW a 10km/h e, 
73% de HR.

.Vou dormir daqui a pouco, mas já não volto hoje ao topic... 

Até amanhã...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2009 às 23:00)

Por aqui o vento da direção W/NW,já vai chegando mas ainda fraco.

Actuais 22.7ºC e 47% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2009 às 23:30)

Actuais 22.1ºC e 50% de HR.


----------



## Z13 (15 Jul 2009 às 23:46)

Resumo do dia







z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Jul 2009 às 23:47)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e 16.5°C. Temperaturas de Hoje: Mín. 11.4°C e Máx. 27.7°C.


----------



## Dan (16 Jul 2009 às 09:44)

Bom dia

Céu quase sem nuvens e 23,4ºC.

Mínima de 12,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2009 às 12:07)

Bons dias.

Céu limpo,vento na casa 10.0km/h a 15.0km/h.

Actuais 29.7ºC e 35% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Jul 2009 às 13:36)

Céu limpo, vento na ordem dos 15 km/h de NW, com uma rajada de 25.9km/h. A temperatura está nos 24.3°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2009 às 14:24)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo,vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 31.3ºC e 25% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2009 às 15:43)

Ao contrário de ontem,hoje,vai correndo o vento,mesmo assim,a temperatura subiu,mas mantêm-se estavél.

Actuais 31.3ºC e 27% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Jul 2009 às 16:40)

Por aqui depois do céu estar totalmente limpo este foi-se pintando com algumas nuvens, fazendo esconder o sol por momentos. O vento continua a fazer-se sentir, o que faz refrescar o ambiente.


----------



## Fil (16 Jul 2009 às 16:45)

Boas, por cá estão 24,5ºC com céu limpo. Lá mais para a tarde a temperatura deverá começar a descer rapidamente e espero ter uma mínima inferior a 10ºC.

A mínima de hoje foi de 14,2ºC (talvez possa ser batida antes das 00h) e a máxima de 26,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2009 às 16:48)

O vento aumentou de velocidade faz com que a temperatura começa-se a descer.

Actuais 30.2ºC e 33% de HR.


----------



## Dan (16 Jul 2009 às 17:38)

Uma tarde ventosa por aqui. Algumas nuvens e 24,3ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

12,3ºC / 27,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2009 às 17:43)

Céu sem nuvens,vento moderado de W.

Actuais 29.9ºC e 34% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.7ºC / 31.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2009 às 18:47)

Vento continua moderado,actual 27.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jul 2009 às 21:56)

Resumo do dia:
Descrição_ Céu geralmente limpo, tornando-se temporariamente maioritariamente nublado durante a tarde, reduzindo gradualmente a nebulosidade a partir do meio da tarde.
Devido a um incêndio em Mangualde, a tarde manteve-se o céu enevoado com uma cor acastanhada, para os lados dfa serra da estrela...

Registou-se uma mínima de 13.3ºC e uma máxima de 24.3ºC.
Par hoje tenho grandes expectativas de que a mínima seja mais baixa!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2009 às 22:23)

Boas noites.

Céu limpo,vento moderado de W/NW.

Actuais 19.2ºC e 64% de HR.


----------



## amarusp (16 Jul 2009 às 23:05)

vento moderado, céu encoberto por nuvens baixas, temperatura de 13,1ºC e humidade de 91%


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Jul 2009 às 23:23)

Temperaturas de Hoje: Mín. 13.8°C e Máx. 25.4°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2009 às 23:30)

Vento moderado.

Actuais 17.8ºC e 69% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2009 às 09:44)

Bons dias.

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 18.9ºC e 51% de HR.

Esta noite a mínima chegou aos 14.2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jul 2009 às 10:01)

Céu parcialmente nublado, tornando-se poor vezes, maioritariamnte nublado.
Vento em geral fraco(9 a 18km/h), soprando por vezes moderado,na ordem dos 20km/h.

O fumo dpo incêndio de ontem dissipou-se já.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Jul 2009 às 10:29)

Bom dia! Por aqui o céu está com algumas nuvens e muito vento, este sopra moderado na ordem dos 20km/h, com uma rajada máxima de 36.7km/h. A temperatura está nos 16.8°C.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jul 2009 às 10:32)

Com uma mínima a rondar os 8/9ºC, agora registo 15.9ºC!
Barómetro com 1027.9hPA , vento de NW a 16km/h(mas tsm sido mais forte)e 63% de HR.

É tudo...


----------



## Dan (17 Jul 2009 às 10:51)

Bom dia

Céu quase sem nuvens e 17,9ºC.

12,3ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2009 às 10:52)

Por aqui continua o ambiente mais fresco hoje,vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 20.6ºC e 44% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2009 às 11:48)

Por aqui se continua de céu limpo,com o ambiente lá fora mais frescomuito bom,vento continua a marcar passo de NW.

Actuais 22.0ºC,pressão hoje vai subindo 1024.7hpa e 42% de HR.


----------



## Dan (17 Jul 2009 às 12:33)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 19,2ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2009 às 14:29)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo,vento agora mais fraco,a temperatura a subir mas nada de especial.

Actuais 26.0ºC e 33% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2009 às 15:54)

O vento cá continua por vezes de fraco a moderado,com a temperatura estavél.

Actuais 27.1ºC e 31% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2009 às 17:33)

Céu limpo.

Actuais 28.0ºC e 26% de HR.


----------



## JoãoDias (17 Jul 2009 às 21:20)

Neste momento 7ºC na Torre


----------



## Dan (17 Jul 2009 às 21:29)

O vento parece estar a acalmar.

Por agora céu limpo e 17,9ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

12,3ºC 7 23,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2009 às 22:58)

Boas,céu limpo com vento fraco.

Actuais 19.1ºC e 52% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.2ºC / 28.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2009 às 09:30)

Bom dia.

REsumo do dia 17/6/2009:
Tºmín:9.8ºC
Tºmáx:22.3ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00

O vento da parte da tarde do dis de ontem mantêve-se moderado, frequentemente forte, do quadrante W e N.
O céu esteve limpo a pouco nublado.
Apesar disso, a mínima foi bem fresca e a máxima também...


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2009 às 09:47)

A Península Ibérica em geal, tem céu limpo, excepto o noroeste que tem ainda alguma nublusidade, que não deve demorar a desaparecer...


----------



## Dan (18 Jul 2009 às 10:00)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 17,1ºC.

9,0ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Jul 2009 às 10:19)

Bom dia! Por aqui o céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco, quanto à temperatura está nos 21.1°C. Extremos de Ontem: Mín. 12.8°C e Máx. 21.6°C - Raj. máx. 38.2 km/h.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2009 às 11:36)

Por Viseu reporto 21.6ºC, vento fraco de N e 41% de HR.

O céu apresenta-se limpo!


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Jul 2009 às 14:50)

Por aqui a temperatura já passou a máxima de ontem em 7°C, estando actualmente nos 28.5°C. O que faz refrescar um pouco é o vento fraco que se faz sentir. Quanto ao céu, pouco há a dizer, simplesmente "Céu Limpo".


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2009 às 15:42)

Post Original de ALBIMETEO  
Olá,boas tardes aos membros e visitantes,este é o meu 1 post.Residente em Castelo Branco terra de muito calor neste momento, ontem registei a máx.do ano 36 graus mas hoje vai subir muito + as 13,00h 34 graus.

Até já.




Boas tardes.

Antes de mais nada,faz hoje um ano que por aqui escrevi a primeira mensagem neste interessante fórum .

Ao longo deste deste 1º ano onde tenho aprendido muita coisa,tenho passado bons momentos na companhia destes meteoloucos,e eu sou um deles,com uma boa taxa assiuidade neste fórum,até ao momento 1863 posts,e é para continuar.



Por aqui vou com céu limpo,vento fraco.

Hoje a temperatura já vai mais alta,como estava previsto.

Actuais 31.8ºC e 15% de HR,muito baixa.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2009 às 17:19)

De Viseu reporto céu limpo e uma tempertura actual, ao contrário do que esperava, mais alta cerca de 3ºC do que a previsão(27ºC!!!)...

Estão cerca de 29.7ºC, vento de N a 19km/h e 35% d HR.


----------



## Fil (18 Jul 2009 às 17:35)

Boas, aqui tenho 25,8ºC, 32% e 1022 hPa, com céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NW. A mínima foi de 9,2ºC, e na estação do IM foi de 6,9ºC, creio que a mais baixa do país junto com Arouca, algo pouco comum durante o verão. Uma aldeia a poucos Km da fronteira portuguesa tinha esta temperatura às 06h:






Essa aldeia reflecte a temperatura a que se pode ter chegado em algumas aldeias da região e nos vales em geral.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2009 às 17:42)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 33.2ºCe 15% de HR.


----------



## Dan (18 Jul 2009 às 18:24)

Fil disse:


> Boas, aqui tenho 25,8ºC, 32% e 1022 hPa, com céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NW. A mínima foi de 9,2ºC, e na estação do IM foi de 6,9ºC, creio que a mais baixa do país junto com Arouca, algo pouco comum durante o verão. Uma aldeia a poucos Km da fronteira portuguesa tinha esta temperatura às 06h:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



0ºC naquele que é, em média, o mês mais quente do ano 

Por agora 26,7ºC e céu limpo.

extremos de hoje:

9,0ºC / 27,7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2009 às 19:33)

Por Viseeu está céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, e por fumo, provavelmente originado por um incêndio, uma vez que preeenche o orizontedos quadrantes E , N e S.

Vou investigar nas fotos de satélite!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2009 às 20:01)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 32.0ºC com 17% de HR.


Temperaturas de hoje 16.9ºC / 33.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2009 às 20:12)

De Viseu reporto céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, 25.3ºC, 41% de HR e 1019.6 hPA.

O vento mantêm-se moderado de W a 19km/h.
Imagem de satélite:





Céu limpo, excepto algumas nuvens altas, no litoral norte...


----------



## belem (18 Jul 2009 às 20:13)

Fil disse:


> Boas, aqui tenho 25,8ºC, 32% e 1022 hPa, com céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NW. A mínima foi de 9,2ºC, e na estação do IM foi de 6,9ºC, creio que a mais baixa do país junto com Arouca, algo pouco comum durante o verão. Uma aldeia a poucos Km da fronteira portuguesa tinha esta temperatura às 06h:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nesse mapa vê-se grandes variações de temperatura em distâncias não propriamente grandes.
Há locais representados até a verde. Tendo em conta que isto será numa das horas mais frescas, tem alguma representatividade.
Existem informações sobre a altitude desses locais?


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2009 às 20:20)

Fil disse:


> Boas, aqui tenho 25,8ºC, 32% e 1022 hPa, com céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NW. A mínima foi de 9,2ºC, e na estação do IM foi de 6,9ºC, creio que a mais baixa do país junto com Arouca, algo pouco comum durante o verão. Uma aldeia a poucos Km da fronteira portuguesa tinha esta temperatura às 06h:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como consegues ter essas informações de aldeias, ou cidades pequenas?
Só consigo ter as informaçõesopara Mantaeigas e outras cidadesa da zona, mas nem sequer de Viseu.
POdes-me informar do percurso detalhado para l
á chegar?

Obrigado..


----------



## Fil (18 Jul 2009 às 21:32)

Neste momento 21,2ºC, 44% e 1021 hPa. Extremos do dia: 9,2ºC / 26,2ºC.



belem disse:


> Nesse mapa vê-se grandes variações de temperatura em distâncias não propriamente grandes.
> Há locais representados até a verde. Tendo em conta que isto será numa das horas mais frescas, tem alguma representatividade.
> Existem informações sobre a altitude desses locais?



É preciso não dar muita atenção às cores pois elas reflectem as temperaturas de pouquíssimas estações (representadas por pontinhos). Aquele verde a SW já tem a ver com as temperaturas das estações a sul, na Extremadura espanhola. Sobre a altitude, a de Mahide de Aliste é de 823m e deve ter uma topografia que favorece a acumulação de ar frio sob estabilidade atmosférica. A maior parte da meseta está entre os 700m e os 900m.



Pedro disse:


> Como consegues ter essas informações de aldeias, ou cidades pequenas?
> Só consigo ter as informaçõesopara Mantaeigas e outras cidadesa da zona, mas nem sequer de Viseu.
> POdes-me informar do percurso detalhado para l
> á chegar?
> ...



São da página do meteoclimatic, todas as estações são amadoras.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2009 às 22:05)

Boas noites.

Por aqui hoje a temperatura ainda vai em alta,vento fraco.

Actuais 27.0ºC e 22% de HR.


----------



## Z13 (18 Jul 2009 às 22:52)

Boa noite,

por aqui também confirmo a noite mais fresca do mês, já bem dentro do verão, mas que não teve correspondência com o _caloraço_ da tarde...

_*Resumo*_






z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Bgc (19 Jul 2009 às 01:16)

Belo achado, Fil 

A propósito, alguém sabe quais os records de temperatura mínima, para os meses de Julho e Agosto, em Bragança e a nível nacional?


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2009 às 02:49)

Esteve bem fresco em Bragança 
Já só volto a postar apartir de Bragança em Setembro...Estou de férias


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2009 às 08:48)

De Viseu vos digo o resumo do dia de ontem:

Céu em geral limpo, temporariamente pouco nublado por nuvens altas ao final da tarde.
Vento em geral moderado, com rajadas na ordem dos 15/20km/h, por vezes forte, na ordem dos 25/30km/h.

Tºmáx:29.6ºC
Tºmín:9.8ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2009 às 09:07)

REporto de Viseu, céu pouco nublado por cirrus muito curiosos, 18.2ºC, vento nulo, 1022hPa e 74% de HR.


----------



## irpsit (19 Jul 2009 às 09:35)

Essas temperaturas mínimas à volta dos 7º em parte considerável do norte de Portugal, em final de Julho, é algo incrível.

Mas soberbo é tb a amplitude térmica.
Quais foram os os maiores extremos?


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2009 às 10:00)

Bom dia 

Céu quase sem nuvens e 24,2ºC.

Mínima de 14,7ºC esta madrugada. Bem mais quente que ontem.


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2009 às 10:07)

Bgc disse:


> Belo achado, Fil
> 
> A propósito, alguém sabe quais os records de temperatura mínima, para os meses de Julho e Agosto, em Bragança e a nível nacional?



Na normal de 1970 / 2000 os valores mínimos são estes:

Junho 3,4ºC

Julho 4,4ºC

Agosto 4,4ºC

Nos últimos anos, destaque para o valor de 5,4ºC em Agosto de 2007 e 5,8ºC em Julho de 2008.

Estes são valores da estação climatológica, que fica no topo de um monte. Noutras áreas mais favoráveis à acumulação de ar frio, facilmente se registam valores mais baixos.


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2009 às 10:33)

irpsit disse:


> Essas temperaturas mínimas à volta dos 7º em parte considerável do norte de Portugal, em final de Julho, é algo incrível.
> 
> Mas soberbo é tb a amplitude térmica.
> Quais foram os os maiores extremos?



Esse tipo de informação parece-me difícil de obter. Nestes últimos anos já se registaram valores de amplitude térmica de 21ºC / 22ºC, como em 11 de Agosto de 2002 (7,9ºC / 30,0ºC) ou 18 de Novembro de 2008 (-8,5ºC / 12,9ºC). Mas é bem provável que, aqui na região, outras estações meteorológicas registem valores ainda mais extremos.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2009 às 11:07)

Dan disse:


> Esse tipo de informação parece-me difícil de obter. Nestes últimos anos já se registaram valores de amplitude térmica de 21ºC / 22ºC, como em 11 de Agosto de 2002 (7,9ºC / 30,0ºC) ou 18 de Novembro de 2008 (-8,5ºC / 12,9ºC). Mas é bem provável que, aqui na região, outras estações meteorológicas registem valores ainda mais extremos.



Sim, é bem capaz.
Mas na região de Viseu é muito fequente grandesvariações de temperatura.
e.g. no dia 9/1/2009, dia em que nevou, a mínima foi de -8.1ºC, mas a máxima esteve perto dos 6ºC, que paar um dia de neve é muita amplitude térmica, visto que normalmente é baixa essa amplitude.
Hoje a mínima deve ter rondado os 13ºC e a máxima deve chegar perto dos 32/33ºC...
Portanto, estas amplitudes térmicas são habituais...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2009 às 11:13)

Bons dias .

Por aqui hoje já está prometido o .

Céu limpo,vento fraco de Este.

Actuais 30.1ºC e 29% de HR.

Temperatura tropical esta noite,miníma 21.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2009 às 11:30)

POr VIseu o céu agora limpo, 26.2ºC, 1017.3hPa, 48% de HR e vento de NE a 15km/h...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2009 às 11:59)

Por aqui a temperatura lá vai ,começam a chegar algumas nuvens altas,vindas de sul,vento fraco.

Actuais 31.5ºC e 22% de HR.


----------



## Zoelae (19 Jul 2009 às 12:03)

Dan disse:


> Na normal de 1970 / 2000 os valores mínimos são estes:
> 
> Junho 3,4ºC
> 
> ...



Consultando os dados do INAG sobre a estação da *Moimenta da Raia*, no concelho de Vinhais, observam-se seguintes valores :

Altitude: 837m

8/7/2008 *2,0ºC*
22/8/2007 *2,7ºC*

E muitos valores na ordem dos 4ºC


Este local de certeza que teve valores negativos no último século para os meses de Julho e Agosto. E muitos locais do Nordeste têm temperaturas nessa ordem.


----------



## Bgc (19 Jul 2009 às 14:15)

Zoelae disse:


> Consultando os dados do INAG sobre a estação da *Moimenta da Raia*, no concelho de Vinhais, observam-se seguintes valores :
> 
> Altitude: 837m
> 
> ...




Obrigado,* Dan* e *Zoelae*


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jul 2009 às 15:39)

Boas Tardes! Hoje também faz calor por estes lados, a temperatura está nos 31.5°C, o vento sopra fraco e o céu está pouco nublado, apenas algumas nuvens altas no horizonte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2009 às 17:01)

Boas tardes

Por aqui hoje o ambiente lá fora está.

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento muito fraco.

Actuais 36.3ºC e 17% de HR.


----------



## Fil (19 Jul 2009 às 18:08)

Em Junho Mirandela teve um dia com mínima de 10ºC e máxima de 35ºC.

A mínima oficial mais baixa registada em Julho é de 0,0ºC em Lagoa Comprida em 1948.

Neste momento tenho em minha casa 29,0ºC. A mínima foi de 14,0ºC e a máxima de 29,5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2009 às 18:23)

Hoje a máxima nada na ordem dos 31/32ºC, mas já tiro a "prova dos nove"...

Neste momento estão cerca de 30ºC e uma HR de 21%.
O evnto sopra fraco a moderado, por vezes forte, na ordem dos 25km/h.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jul 2009 às 18:31)

Por aqui o céu está com nuvens altas, o vento sopra fraco e a temperatura está nos 30.6°C. Uma má noticia é os 3 incêndios que começaram à pouco e estão a ganhar dimensão na Sertã, um deles junto à zona industrial.


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2009 às 19:17)

Extremos de hoje:

14,7ºC / 30,8ºC

Por agora 29,5ºC e um céu quase sem nuvens.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2009 às 19:43)

Por Viseu está céu parcialmente nublado por cirrus.


----------



## belem (19 Jul 2009 às 19:47)

Fil disse:


> Em Junho Mirandela teve um dia com mínima de 10ºC e máxima de 35ºC.
> 
> A mínima oficial mais baixa registada em Julho é de 0,0ºC em Lagoa Comprida em 1948.
> 
> Neste momento tenho em minha casa 29,0ºC. A mínima foi de 14,0ºC e a máxima de 29,5ºC.



A região de Mirandela é propensa a fenómenos de inversão térmica.


----------



## Costa (19 Jul 2009 às 19:53)

Foi logo no dia 1 de Junho


----------



## belem (19 Jul 2009 às 20:21)

Falando nas inversões térmicas, estou neste momento aqui junto ao Parque Natural da Arrábida na vertente norte e nesta noite que passou, verifiquei existirem diferenças de cerca de 8 graus numa distância de apenas 2-3 kms.
As condições de vento fraco ou quase inexistente, são excelentes para definir quais os locais com maior tendência para arrefecerem durante a noite.
Numa depressão com um solo arenoso aqui perto, a temperatura  chegou aos 13ºc/14ºc enquanto numa vertente  «calcárea» virada a sul , estava a 22ºc.
Em zonas intermédias andou pelos 18ºc e 19ºc.
Aqui perto, em Alto das Vinhas houve um incêndio num sobreiral que felizmente já foi controlado pelos bombeiros.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2009 às 21:10)

Céu com algumas nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 29.0ºC e 34% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 21.4ºC / 36.8ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jul 2009 às 22:03)

Boas Noites! Hoje a temperatura passou os 30°C pela 1a vez este mês, registando-se incêndios florestais no concelho. O vento soprou em geral fraco. Temperaturas Hoje: Mín. 16.5°C e Máx. 32.1°C. Agora está uma noite agradável, ainda com 24°C.


----------



## Z13 (19 Jul 2009 às 22:55)

Dia com muito sol....

_Resumo_


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2009 às 23:27)

Por aqui o ambiente lá fora ainda continua ,vento fraco.

Actuais 26.2ºC e 33% de HR.

Está visto,noite tropical


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jul 2009 às 08:43)

Bom dia! Por aqui surpreendentemente o céu está muito nublado e vão caindo umas pingas. O vento é nulo.


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2009 às 10:35)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens altas e 25,6ºC.

Mínima de 15,7ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2009 às 10:59)

Bons dias.

Céu muito nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 26.4ºC  e 41% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2009 às 12:02)

Por aqui durante alguns momentos já cairam alguns aguaceiros.

Céu continua nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 27.0ºc e 38% de HR.

Vou aproveitar este fresco por momentos,para fazer um corte na relva do jardim.

Até já.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2009 às 13:22)

Por aqui estou de volta,já com a relva cortada,ficou um mimo.

Já deu para o bronze,deu para quando o sol aparecia e forte,e também caiu alguns aguaceiros,a cair tudo na pele.

Actuais 29.9ºC e 28% de HR.


----------



## Serrano (20 Jul 2009 às 13:57)

Pela Covilhã, o dia começou com céu muito nublado, mas agora já brilha o sol e regista-se uma temperatura de 30.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jul 2009 às 15:13)

Por aqui depois de uma manhã de céu muito nublado e ainda algumas pingas, agora o céu está praticamente limpo e a temperatura em alta, 31.1°C.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jul 2009 às 15:50)

Resumo do dia de ontem:

Céu em geral limpo a pouco nublado, sendo por vezes maioritariamnete  nublado por nuvens altas, espcialmente durante a tarde.
Ao fim da tarde o céu apresentou-se muito nublado por cirrus e cirristratus.
Vento em geral fraco a mkodrrado por vezes forte de W durante a tarde.

Tºmáx:32.2ºC
Tº mín:16.7ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00

(Mais logo coloco o resumo de hoje, uma vez que tive que estar ausente durante a manhã....
por volta das 14h registava 30.6ºC.Isto promete...)


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jul 2009 às 15:54)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui estou de volta,já com a relva cortada,ficou um mimo.
> 
> Já deu para o bronze,deu para quando o sol aparecia e forte,e também caiu alguns aguaceiros,a cair tudo na pele.
> 
> Actuais 29.9ºC e 28% de HR.



Quantos mm registaste?
Por cá não tive chuva nenhuma.
que parvónia...


----------



## Bgc (20 Jul 2009 às 16:34)

Boa tarde.

Muito calor por aqui, 34ºC por agora


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jul 2009 às 17:23)

POr Viseu registo 30.6ºC(não tenho bem a certeza), 1010.3hPa, 25% de Hr e vento de S a 22km/h.

Até logo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2009 às 18:45)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o céu limpou de tarde e voltou a as temperaturas .

Actuais 34.5ºC e 20% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 20.5ºC / 35.1ºC.


----------



## DRC (20 Jul 2009 às 20:23)

Na bela cidade do Sabugal, o dia amanheceu 
cinzento tendo chegado mesmo a pingar.A partir 
da tarde o céu tornou-se limpo e o tempo 
aqueceu bastante. Actualmente o céu 
mantem-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco de Oeste.


----------



## amarusp (20 Jul 2009 às 20:32)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura de 23,8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jul 2009 às 20:37)

Por Viseu a tarde foi de céu limpo a pouco nublado, aumentando gradualmente de neblusidade alta apartir do meio da mesma; apresenta-se agora maioritariamnet nublado...

Hoje foi mais um dia de calor, com 31ºC, por volta das 18:30h...
Imagino qual tenha sido a máxima.
Daqui a pouco já amndo imagena  da manhã, e uma da tarde, juntamente com as condições actuais.

Até já...


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jul 2009 às 20:52)

Cá estão elas:

10:00h_
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









10:10h_
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10:30h_
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13:00h_
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




15:00h_
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actualmente estão 25.8ºC, 26% de HR, 1012.3hPa e, vento de SW a 10km/h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2009 às 21:40)

Boas noites.

O ambiente ainda continua muito  lá fora.

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 28.9ºc e 26% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jul 2009 às 23:30)

Boas Noites!

E está mesmo boa, por aqui está uma noite espectacular, é pena é ser à Segunda-feira...

Céu limpo
Vento muito fraco
Temp. *24.5ºC*

Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. *18.1ºC*
Máx. *32.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2009 às 23:49)

Tudo calmo sem vento.

Actuais 26.0ºC e 40% de HR.

Esta noite para dormir,só de AC .


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jul 2009 às 10:48)

Resumo do dia 20/6/2009:

Céu limpo a pouco nublado por nuvens altas da parte da manhã, apresentando-se maioritariamnet nublado a partir do final da tarde.
Vento em geral fraco a moderado de S a W, na ordem dos 20km/h, por vezes forte de S.

Tºmáx:30.7ºC
Tºmín:18.8ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00

Foi uma noite semi-tropical, bastante agradável, e seria mais se não tivesse acabado com ela o fim-de-semana, apesar que para mim não faz grande diferença, visto que estou de férias...


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jul 2009 às 11:44)

Actualmente o céu está complectamente branco, nublado por cirrus e cirrostratus.
Será que chove hoje?Não me parece  lá muito.

Estão 25.9ºC, 35% de Hr e vento quase nulo de W.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jul 2009 às 16:28)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui o dia nasceu de céu limpo,vento nulo e .

Também já se fez uma ida há piscina de manhã,com agua uma maravilha,parecia que tinha estado a passar pelo esquentador toda noite.
Já se almoçou e passou-se pelas brasas.

Neste momento o céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas,juntamente com um bafo  se faz favor,vento também passou de fraco a moderado com algumas rajadas de SW.

Actuais 32.2ºC e 23% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jul 2009 às 17:54)

O vento lá vai soprando,agora mais moderado máx rajada 31.8 km/h pelas 16.58h...com a temperatura a descer.

Bom,pelos vistos vou ficar aliviado mais uns dias,do peso do calor,que me têm pesado nas costas nos últimos dias,que me estava já a criar marreca.

Actuais 29.7ºC e 30% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jul 2009 às 17:54)

boas, sou novo por aqui  

ppor aqui o dia nasceu com ceu limpo, tornando-se mt nublado nuvens altas

min ás 7h 18.3ºC 
actual 24.9ºC 
ausencia de vento.  

HR e de 56% e a pressão de 1012 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jul 2009 às 18:44)

Actuais 28.6ºC,bem bom,ontem a esta hora estava com 34.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (21 Jul 2009 às 19:04)

Céu muito nublado e 25,7ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

15,5ºC / 31,0ºC


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jul 2009 às 19:54)

ricardop120 disse:


> boas, sou novo por aqui
> 
> ppor aqui o dia nasceu com ceu limpo, tornando-se mt nublado nuvens altas
> 
> ...



Sê muito bem vindo ao Fórum MeteoPt...

Por Viseu o dia apresentou-se muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias, que se tornam cada vez masi negras, ameaçando umas belas chuvadas...

Daqui a pouco já vos dou as condições mais actuais e fotos do dia!!!


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jul 2009 às 20:16)

Encontrei estas formações agora mesmo.
Parecem-me mammatus, será que são emsmo, se sim é aprrimeira vez que vejo umas ao vivo...
O detalhe não é nada de especial, mas se olharem com atenção, verão entre doi focos de luz, formações estranhas!!!
Actualmente estão  18.2ºC, vento quase nulo de S e 69% de HR.

Até já....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jul 2009 às 20:22)

O vento mais calmo,céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Actuais 26.3ºC e 34% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 19.0ºC / 35.0ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Jul 2009 às 20:32)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui amanheceu limpo, mas o céu foi aumentando de nebulosidade ao longo do dia.

*Temperaturas de Hoje:*

Mín. *15.7ºC*
Máx. *28.8ºC*

-------------------

Duas fotos tiradas à instantes...









A temperatura actual é de *22.5ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jul 2009 às 21:11)

ac_cernax disse:


> Boas Tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jul 2009 às 21:18)

Neste momento tudo calmo,com algumas nuvens altas.

Actuais 24.6ºC e 32% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jul 2009 às 23:53)

até agora nao se passa nada, apenas algumas nuvens altas. 

neste momento estão 20.1ºC HR: 53%

contiua a ausencia de vento 

a pressão subiu para 1013 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jul 2009 às 00:00)

Boas,por aqui o sossego total,céu estrelado.

Actuais 22.0ºC e 41% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Jul 2009 às 00:16)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,por aqui o sossego total,céu estrelado.
> 
> Actuais 22.0ºC e 41% de HR.



Por aqui uma noite bem mais fresca e humida. A temperatura está nos 15.7°C e HR nos 81%.


----------



## Fil (22 Jul 2009 às 00:20)

Boas, aqui tenho 19,6ºC com a temperatura a descer lentamente devido à nebulosidade. Para amanhã espero que caiam pelo menos metade do que o GFS prevê (25 mm). A máxima do dia foi de 29,6ºC e a mínima de 15,8ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Jul 2009 às 07:17)

Bom dia! Por aqui o dia começa com o céu totalmente nublado e já vai chuviscando. O vento sopra fraco e estão uns frescos 15.9°C.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jul 2009 às 07:46)

bons dias 

por aqui acordamos com mt nevoeiro e choviscos 

ha uma leve briza 

temp actual 18.5ºC HR 59% 

press: 1012hPa


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Jul 2009 às 10:49)

Por aqui continua o céu nublado e os chuviscos, pelo menos à 4h, mas não passa disto, o vento é que aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jul 2009 às 11:49)

Resumo do dia 21/7/2009:
Céu limpo a pouco nublado por nuvens altas, durante a manhã, aumnetando gradulamnete de neblusidade alta e mais tarde média, ao oongo do dia.
Céu pouco nublado ao fim da tarde, tornando-se muito nublado durante  anoite.
Vento em geral fraco a modrdaode W, por vezes forte de S.

Tºmáx:26.8ºC
Tºmín:13.8ºC
Prcipitação(mm):0.00

Desde que acordei, por volta das 7h, que chove fraco, com pequenas onterrupções de cerca de 20minutos.
Já quando acordei, o chão estva todo molhado(assim como a lenha, que tanto tempo perdi a estender paar secar...), e o telhado pingava muito...
Deve ter estado a chover a noite quase toda!!!!

Daqui a 5min. coloco as condições actuais...


----------



## Dan (22 Jul 2009 às 11:53)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu muito nublado, muito vento e 21,4ºC. Já caíram umas pingas.

15,3ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jul 2009 às 11:58)

Por Viseu chuvisca com 19.2ºC, 1010.2hPa, vento frcao de S e97% de HR.

Só não tenho os dados da precipitação, talvez amanhã, no resumo do dia...
Mas deve andar perto do s3mm, com o que já choveu hoje...


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jul 2009 às 12:44)

por volta das 9h o nevoeiro levantou. e tambem os choviscos pararam á mesma hora e ate agora ainda n choveu. contiua encoberto. 

actual 21.8ºC HR: 65% press: 1011hPa

a partir das 11h levantou-se vento moderado, com algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jul 2009 às 18:44)

Boas tardes.

De manhã o céu ainda apareceu encoberto,ameaçando ,mas nada caiu.
De tarde,o céu abriu mais,dando lugar ao sol por momentos,sempre acompalhado de muito vento com algumas rajadas e ainda continuade SW.

Actuais 24.4ºC e 60% de HR.


----------



## Dan (22 Jul 2009 às 19:06)

A frente lá conseguiu chegar aqui, tendo provocado alguns aguaceiros.

Neste momento chove com 19,9ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

15,3ºC / 25,4ºC


----------



## Fil (22 Jul 2009 às 19:25)

Chove com bastante força neste momento, temperatura nos 18,4ºC e 4,1 mm acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## Dan (22 Jul 2009 às 19:43)

18,9ºC por aqui e continua a chover com intensidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jul 2009 às 19:52)

Por aqui o céu continua nublado,vento continua moderado.

Actuais 23.5ºC e 63% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.2ºC / 26.6ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Jul 2009 às 20:10)

Por aqui o céu continua nublado, e chove fraco.
O vento sopra em geral fraco.
Temp. *19.4ºC*.

--------------

*Temperaturas de Hoje:*

Mín. *15.5ºC*
Máx. *20.4ºC*

Prec. *2.2 mm*  (até ao momento)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jul 2009 às 20:18)

Dia marcado pela abundante nubolosidade e precipitação!

Dados Actuais:

*Temp: 17.4ºC
Wind Chill: 17.4ºC
Humidade: 92%
Vento: 3.6km/h SW
Pressão: 1008mb
Precipitação: 27.6mm*

Estranho os dados do IM que colocam a precipitação acumulada em Chaves (aerodrómo) em pouco mais de *2mm*!!! Não pode ser!
A MeteoGalicia coloca em *Verín 33.6mm*!!!


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jul 2009 às 20:36)

por aqui o vento continua, mas um pouco mais fraco de oeste. 

houve alguns aguaceiros de tarde. desde as 20h que  bastante

a maxima foi de 22.4ºC 
actual: 20.6ºC 
HR: 70% 
press: 1000 hPa


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jul 2009 às 20:42)

Por cá, o tempo dsede a minha última menagem, tem estado sempre igual:
céu muito nublado, sem nenhuma aberta, chuva,chuva, chuva,chuva,chuva e mais chuva.

Hoje a chuva ultrapassou as minhas espectativas, uma vez que já cairam 16mm.
Puderra, uma vez que toda  amnhã choveu, com algumas interrupções, mas durante a tarde...

Desde as 13h que não quer parar de chover, nem mesmo uma pausa na chuva!!

Nem parece Verão...


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jul 2009 às 21:02)

Por Viseu, continua achover, agora acompanhada com vento ainda mais forte, na ordem dos 31km/h.

Estão actualmente 16.4ºC, 1008.1hPa, 100% de Hr e uma visibilidade de 600metros.


----------



## Dan (22 Jul 2009 às 21:56)

Por aqui agora não chove, mas continua muito nublado e até está algum calor com 19,9ºC.


----------



## Z13 (22 Jul 2009 às 21:56)

Fil disse:


> Para amanhã espero que caiam pelo menos metade do que o GFS prevê (25 mm). A máxima do dia foi de 29,6ºC e a mínima de 15,8ºC.



Afinal a experiência também conta muito!

Os modelos previam 25mm, mas um individuo experimentado aposta apenas em metade!!  E cairam....  12,7mm ! 

Bem observado!


----------



## Z13 (22 Jul 2009 às 22:04)

Resumo do dia:





Alguns aguaceiros ao longo da tarde, com pequenas abertas pelo meio...

Destaco o vento forte, e um aguaceiro à hora de jantar que foi excelente! 8mm em meia-hora!







z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jul 2009 às 22:30)

por aqui vai havendo aguaceiros fortes, acompanhado tambem de vento moderado com algumas rajadas, ja hove um trovao por volta das 21.49, quase provocou um corte de luz 

temp actual: 19.7ºC HR: 70%

pess: 1001hPa


----------



## amarusp (22 Jul 2009 às 22:39)

Chuva e vento moderados. parece inverno!


----------



## amarusp (22 Jul 2009 às 22:42)

Agora chuva e vento forte


----------



## ACalado (22 Jul 2009 às 22:44)

Chuva forte com vento a mistura noite de Inverno


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jul 2009 às 22:51)

boas! por aqui está uma linda noite de chuva! Esta água é ouro!


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jul 2009 às 22:52)

E pelo menos já vi três relâmpagos...já não é mau!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jul 2009 às 22:54)

Boas noites.

Por aqui também caiu durante 10 minutos cerca 21.30h,dei para molhar o chão.

O vento continua com rajadas,céu encoberto totalmente.

Actuais 20.7ºC a subir algumas décimas,pelo últimos instantes,e 80% de HR.


----------



## Dan (22 Jul 2009 às 22:54)

18,8ºC e continua a chuva por aqui.


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jul 2009 às 22:58)

Que chuvada fantastica!


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Jul 2009 às 23:13)

Por aqui também está uma noite de Inverno em pleno Verão. . Verão só mesmo na temperatura, 18°C, porque a noite é de chuva e algum vento, agora chuva é fraca, mas já choveu forte durante uns instantes. Já levo acumulados 7.0 mm


----------



## Fil (22 Jul 2009 às 23:30)

Foram uns 20 minutos de chuva intensa, 8,2 mm nesse período. O total do dia saltou para os 18,9 mm, bem mais de metade do que o GFS previa... 

Neste momento tenho 16,7ºC e já não chove.

Extremos do dia: 15,8ºC / 24,6ºC.



Z13 disse:


> Afinal a experiência também conta muito!
> 
> Os modelos previam 25mm, mas um individuo experimentado aposta apenas em metade!!  E cairam....  12,7mm !
> 
> Bem observado!



Baseado no que tem sido este ano, fiasco atrás de fiasco. Mas hoje até acabamos por não nos sair nada mal.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jul 2009 às 23:32)

Por aqui também já vai ,há cerca de 10 minutos,com muito vento há mistura.

Actuais 20.1ºC e 85% de HR.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2009 às 00:38)

A superfície frontal fria avançou para o interior e para sul ao longo da noite, à medida que se vai dissipando.

Imagem do radar à meia-noite


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Jul 2009 às 07:32)

Bom dia! Por aqui o dia começou com chuva intensa que rendeu 3.2mm, a juntar aos 7.2mm de ontem, este evento rendeu *10.4mm*. Agora o céu continua muito nublado, mas já se vai vendo o azul do céu, o vento sopra fraco. A temperatura está nos 17°


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jul 2009 às 07:46)

bom dia

por aqui a manhã é de ceu mt nublado com algumas abertas, mas sem chuva. 

o vento parou, agora só corre uma leve brisa.

durante a noite choveu bastante. 

temp ninima: 17.0ºC actual: 18.2ºC
HR: 65%
press: 1014hPa precipitação acumulada: 17.5-mm


----------



## Dan (23 Jul 2009 às 09:37)

Bom dia

16,3ºC e chuva por aqui.

14,3ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jul 2009 às 12:34)

o ultimo aguaceiro que foi d chuva fraca, foi as 9h. 
até agora nao chuveu mais nada. o ceu esta mt nublado,
com algumas nuvens cumulonimbus o sol esta mt quente. 

actual: 21.8ºC HR: 68%
press: 1016 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jul 2009 às 12:49)

Bons dias.

Por aqui ainda choveu esta manhã com pouca intensidade.

Céu continua nublado com o sol aparecer por entre as nuvens,vento moderado.

Actuais 22.8ºC e 59% de HR.

Desde das 0.00h de hoje 2.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jul 2009 às 15:54)

Boas tardes

Por aqui,céu pouco nublado com o sol por vezes a ser tapado,vento moderado de W.

Actuais 25.5ºC bem bom,com 47% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jul 2009 às 17:30)

O céu por aqui já vai estando mais limpo,vento continua moderado.

Actuais 26.4ºc ,com 44% de HR.


----------



## amarusp (23 Jul 2009 às 18:58)

Céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco e temperatura de 17,7.
Precipitação de hoje: 9,65mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jul 2009 às 19:25)

Boas,por aqui o céu totalmente limpo,vento mais fraco de W.

Actuais 25.2ºC e 46% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.2ºC / 26.9ºC com 2.0mm de precipitação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jul 2009 às 20:50)

Céu limpo,vento fraco neste momento.

Actuais 22.4ºC e 53% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jul 2009 às 20:52)

boas 

durante a tarde n choveu, mas levantou-se vento geralmente fraco. 

neste momento ha mt poucas nuvens, esta praticamente limpo

 com ausencia de vento. 

a max: 23.1ºC
actual: 19.7ºC HR: 66%
press: 1018 hPa


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Jul 2009 às 21:59)

Boas Noites! 

Por aqui o céu foi diminuindo de nebulosidade ao longo do dia, estando agora praticamente *limpo*.

O vento sopra fraco de *Norte*.

Temperatura actual: *17ºC*

----------------

Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. *16.0ºC*
Máx. *24.2ºC*

Precipitação:

*4.0 mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jul 2009 às 22:14)

Tudo calmo com actuais 19.9ºC e 62% de HR.


----------



## Fil (23 Jul 2009 às 22:25)

Boas. O dia começou com céu encoberto e alguma chuva mas com o passar do dia limou e neste momento o céu já se encontra praticamente limpo. A temperatura está nos 15,9ºC estabilizados devido ao vento moderado de NW. A máxima do dia foi de 20,8ºC e a mínima foi de 13,9ºC. A precipitação total foi de 1,5 mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jul 2009 às 23:44)

Por hoje fico pelos actuais 18.1ºC e 69% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Jul 2009 às 01:59)

Mais uma noite de Verão bem fresquinha e humida por aqui, com os actuais *13.6°C* de temperatura e *81%* de HR. O céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco de NE.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jul 2009 às 07:44)

bon dia. 
por aqui o dia começa com nevoeiro. 
ausencia de vento. 
a noite foi bem fresquinha

min: 13.7ºC 
actual: 14.9 
HR: 64%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jul 2009 às 11:15)

Bons dias.

Céu limpo sem nuvens há vista,vento fraco.

Actuais 23.1ºC,pressão vai subindo 1022.9hpa e 45% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jul 2009 às 12:22)

A temperatura hoje já vai subindo a olhos vistos,vento fraco de SW/W.

Actuais 25.2ºC e 39% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Jul 2009 às 12:50)

Boas Tardes! Por aqui a noite foi bem fresquinha, em que a temperatura desceu aos *12.4°C*. Agora estão *21.4°C* e o céu está praticamente limpo, o vento sopra de *Norte* na casa dos *15 km/h*.


----------



## Dan (24 Jul 2009 às 14:25)

Céu nublado e 22,5ºC.

11,8ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jul 2009 às 15:02)

Boas tardes!

Céu limpo,vento já mais mexido de W/NW.

Actuais 28.3ºC e 36% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jul 2009 às 20:11)

Boas ,céu limpo,vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 25.2ºC e 45% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.1ºC / 28.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jul 2009 às 21:53)

Boas noites.

Por aqui a noite está ficar boa para dormir,visto que as casas,com as temperaturas dos últimos dias têm ajudado ainda para o fresco.

Actuais 21.8ºC e 56% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Jul 2009 às 22:13)

Boas Noites!  Por aqui o céu está limpo, o vento sopra fraco de NE e a temperatura vai descendo, estando nos 17.5°C e a HR nos 72%. Temperaturas de mais um dia fresco de Verão: Mín. *12.4°C* e Máx. *23.7°C*


----------



## Dan (24 Jul 2009 às 22:45)

Céu estrelado e 18,4ºC por aqui.


extremos de hoje:

11,8ºC / 24,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jul 2009 às 23:49)

Tudo calmo!

Actuais 20.4ºC e 62% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jul 2009 às 23:51)

boas 

resumo do dia: 
durante a manhã houve nevoeiro até + ou - as 10 horas. 
depois ficou ceu limpo e com ausencia de vento
de tarde o ceu apresentou-.se um pouco mais nublado e com 
algum vento que durou até á pouco. 
neste momento nao há vento e o ceu esta estrelado. 

max: 23.4ºC 
actual: 18.9ºC HR: 66%
press: 1025 hPa


----------



## Fil (25 Jul 2009 às 00:53)

Boas, por aqui tenho neste momento 15,2ºC, 54% hr e 1024 hPa com céu limpo e algum vento de NW. A mínima do dia foi de 11,5ºC e a máxima de 22,1ºC.

Aqui quase ao lado Mahide de Aliste está com 6,5ºC e vai bem lançada para mais uma mínima baixíssima sendo que a mínima de ontem foi de 1,3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jul 2009 às 08:07)

Desculpem, mas já a três dias que não estou no fórum...
Como nas férias não estou em minha casa, às vezes não há net, e outras não há computador...

Mas ao longo do dia de hoje, prometo-lhes de que vou tentar estar mais presente, dar-vos ios resumos dos últimos dias e as condições mais actuais.
Cá va o resumo do dia 24/7/2009:

Céu limpo a pouco nublado durante a anhã, aumentando gradualmnete de neblusidade ao longo do dia.
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo ao fim da tarde.

Tºmáx:22.2ºC
Tºmín:10.8ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00


----------



## irpsit (25 Jul 2009 às 08:15)

Isso são mínimas de abrir os olhos. É quase uma mínima de geada!



Fil disse:


> Boas, por aqui tenho neste momento 15,2ºC, 54% hr e 1024 hPa com céu limpo e algum vento de NW. A mínima do dia foi de 11,5ºC e a máxima de 22,1ºC.
> 
> Aqui quase ao lado Mahide de Aliste está com 6,5ºC e vai bem lançada para mais uma mínima baixíssima sendo que a mínima de ontem foi de 1,3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jul 2009 às 08:21)

POr Viseu reporto:

Tº:14.2ºC
Vento:NULO
Pressão Atmosférica:1026.9hPa
Humidade relativa:75%
Condição atmosférica:CÉU LIMPO

Até já...


----------



## Dan (25 Jul 2009 às 10:25)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 18,4ºC.

Mínima de 11,1ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jul 2009 às 11:54)

boas 
por aqui, a noite foi bem fresquinha. de manha houve alguma neblina mas 
nada demais. acualmente o ceu esta limpo e há ausensia de vento. 
parecia uma noite de inverno

min: 15.6ºC
actual: 22.5ºC HR:65%
press: 1023 hPa


nota: de tarde vou p gouveia so regresso a S C D amanhã. por isso vou mandar as actuais de lá.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jul 2009 às 12:07)

Oi.
estou de volta!

resumo do dia 23/7/2009:
Céu em geral muito nublado durante a manhã, com períodos de chuva fraca a moderada até fim da manhã.
Céu pouco nublado a limpo apartir do meio da tarde, com redução gradual da neblusidade.
Vento em geral fraco a modrrao de W e S, por vezes forte, com rajadas na ordem dos 35km/h.

Tºmáx:20.0ºC
Tºmín:11.9ºC
Precipitação(mm):3.00

Agora reporto 24.2ºC, vento fraco de NE, 50% de HR e 1023hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jul 2009 às 15:41)

Eis de volta, depois duma sardinhada ao ar livre...

Estão 27.6ºC, 35% de HR e 1021hPa.

Está céu limpo.
Até mais logo!!!


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jul 2009 às 16:00)

boas tardes. 
neste momento encontro-me em gouveia: 
o ceu aqui está pouco nublado por nuvens altas. 
corre uma brisa de Este está calor. 

actual: 28.7ºC
HR: 44%


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jul 2009 às 18:17)

Com uma máxima perto dos 29ºC, eis Viseu agora com 27.5ºC.

Está uma HR de 24%, 1019hPa e vento fraco de N.

Mais logo coloco o resumo do dia 22...


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Jul 2009 às 19:12)

Boas Tardes! Acabado de chegar à Cidade de Castelo Branco para jantar. Por aqui o céu está limpo, sopra um vento fraco, quanto ao ambiente está quente, como é normal por estes lados.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jul 2009 às 19:31)

Resumo do dia 22/7/2009:

Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva fracos a modarados, por vszes fortes durante atarde.
Vento em geral moderdaoa a forte, coma rajada máxima na ordem dos 68.4km/.

Tºmáx:17.6ºC
Tºmín:12.4ºC
Precipitação(mm):26.00


----------



## Dan (25 Jul 2009 às 19:35)

Céu limpo e 27,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

11,1ºC / 28,4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jul 2009 às 19:49)

Reporto agora de Viseu 24.4ºC, 67% de HR, 1019.4hPa e vento de W a 14km/h.

O céu está complectamente limpo, tal como no resto deste dia...

Para quem ainda ontem estava ,com o nariz a fungar que nem uma fonte, garganta arranhada e dor de ouvidos, o tempo que hoje se faz sentir, é como uma benção...cool:


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jul 2009 às 21:02)

Actuais 23.3ºC, 1020hPa e vento quase nulo de NE.

Até amanhã...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jul 2009 às 22:14)

Boas noites!

Por aqui,foi de céu limpo todo o dia,vento fraco,novamente por cá com as temperaturas em alta .

Actuais 24.5ºC e 50% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 18.8ºC / 35.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jul 2009 às 23:26)

A temperatura ainda continua agradavél,vento fraco de W.

Actuais 22.3ºC e 53% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Jul 2009 às 00:36)

Por Cebolais - C. Branco e já de partida digo-vos que o céu está limpo, o vento quase não se sente e quanto à temperatura, não tenho valores, mas está uma noite muito agradavel, melhor do que a que devo encontrar em casa.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Jul 2009 às 01:56)

Já em casa, e como já estava a espera, uma noite muito mais desagradavel por aqui, pois a temperatura está nos *14.8°C*, acompanhada de vento na ordem dos 12km/h, quanto à HR está nos 55%. As temperaturas este Sabado foram: Mín. 13.7°C e Máx. 27.8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2009 às 08:31)

Bom dia!

Resumo do dia 25/7/2009:
Céu limpo.
Vento em geral fraco, por vezes moderado, com rajadas na ordem dos 20km/h.

Tºmáx:28.8ºC
Tºmín:13.3ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2009 às 10:53)

Por Viseu o céu continua limpo, agora com 22.9ºC, 64% de HR e vento nulo.


----------



## Dan (26 Jul 2009 às 11:20)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 26,4ºC (bem mais calor que em dias anteriores a esta hora)

Mínima de 13,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2009 às 11:51)

Bons dias.

Está visto que hoje  não vai faltar e próximos dias.

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 29.3ºC e 29% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2009 às 12:03)

Gostava de saber se há algum membro da Guarda e de Vila Real?
Se não, façam chegar o Fórum a pessoas a de zonas ainda não reportadas no tópico, porque fazem falta...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2009 às 12:33)

Por aqui nada se mexe,a temperatura já ligou o turbo,é só vê-la .

Actuais 31.4ºC e 21% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2009 às 14:11)

Boas tardes!.

Por aqui o caldeirão lá vai aquecendo.

Céu limpo,vento continua fraco.

Actuais 33.7ºC e 13% de HR,o ar seco e quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2009 às 15:56)

Por aqui já se vai com uns graus mais em cima,vento passou de fraco a moderado.

Actuais 35.8ºC e 11% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jul 2009 às 16:34)

boas
eu ainda estou em gouveia: 
ontem n tive tempo de por os valores de ontem aqui vão eles. 

o ceu durante a tarde de ontem esteve praticamente limpo. durante a tarde de ontem ouve vento fraco tornado-se praticamente nulo por volta das 18H 
a noite esteve bastante agradavel. 

a max: 29.2ºC
min: 17.1ºC

enquanto a hoje, gouveia acordou com ceu limpo e com ausencia de vento. 
agora esta uma brisa quente de este e o ceu esta limpo. 

actual: 28.4ºC HR: 46%

daqui a pouco volto a S.C.D


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2009 às 18:02)

Por aqui o ambiente ainda está péssimo.

Céu continua limpo,vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 34.7ºC e 16% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.4ºC / 35.9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2009 às 18:03)

De Viseu vos reporto as condições actuais:
Tº:29.5ºC
HR:39%(???) 
Pr.Atm.:1017hPa
Vento:11km/h W

Fui agora ao freemeteo.com e dão-me uma HR de 21%, mas não confio muito, uma vez que não se sente tão abafado, e ontem a meio da noite registava 30% de HR...


----------



## Dan (26 Jul 2009 às 18:18)

Céu limpo e 30,9ºC.

Máxima de 31,4ºC  até ao momento.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2009 às 19:34)

Boas tardes a todos...

Viseu segue agora com 22.5ºC, vento moderado a forte de W, 1016hPa e 48% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2009 às 20:06)

Gostava de saber qual a mínima da Torre desta madrugada, e se possível, o link do site, para não ter que andar sempre a pedir-vos favores...


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jul 2009 às 21:46)

boas estou d volta a S.C.D 

o ceu esta limpo, acompanhado por uma leve brisa fria
de oeste. 

actual: 18.8ºC
a max de scd foi de 28.4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2009 às 22:32)

Agora estão14.2ºC, vento de W a 20km/h, 90% de HR e 1020hPa.

Até amanhã...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2009 às 22:46)

Boas noites!

Céu limpo,vento moderado de W,sinal de ar mais fresco por aqui,sabe bem .

Actuais 22.0ºC e 47% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jul 2009 às 23:38)

boa noite 

neste momento o ceu está limpo, e com ausencia de vento. 

o abiente esta bem mais fresco do que ontem...

actual: 16.8ºC HR: 62%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2009 às 23:51)

Por aqui continua a brisa de W/NW.

Actuais 20.2ºC e 42% de HR.


----------



## Fil (27 Jul 2009 às 00:36)

Dia quente por cá com uma máxima de 29,9ºC e uma mínima de 14,7ºC. Neste momento tenho 18,8ºC, céu limpo e vento algo forte de NW.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jul 2009 às 08:21)

bom dia 

hoje esta ceu limpo e nao há vento. mas há uma linha de instabilidade junto da serra da estrela com formação de algumas torres. vamos ver o isso vai dar a noite foi um bocado fresca mas até soube bem...

min: 14.8ºC 
actual: 15.6ºC HR: 57%


----------



## psm (27 Jul 2009 às 08:25)

ricardop120 disse:


> bom dia
> 
> hoje esta ceu limpo e nao há vento. mas há uma linha de instabilidade junto da serra da estrela com formação de algumas torres. vamos ver o isso vai dar a noite foi um bocado fresca mas até soube bem...
> 
> ...




Infelizmente não dá nada para se ver, pois é uma frente fria em dissipação, e onde ela vai dar alguma animação é na Europa mais a norte.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jul 2009 às 09:22)

psm disse:


> Infelizmente não dá nada para se ver, pois é uma frente fria em dissipação, e onde ela vai dar alguma animação é na Europa mais a norte.



sim e verdade. ja quase n se nota. mas em espanha ha umas formaçoes
fixes.


----------



## Dan (27 Jul 2009 às 10:11)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 21,3ºC.

Mínima de 15,7ºC esta manhã, mas com bastante vento durante a noite.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Jul 2009 às 14:09)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui o céu está praticamente limpo, apenas se vê algumas nuvens no horizonte, para os lados do Litoral.

O vento sopra fraco.

A temperatura está nos 23.5ºC, hoje está mais fresco.

A mínima esta noite foi de *13.5ºC *(não há condições para estar nas esplanadas, festas ou passeios nocturnos)

-------------------

Temperaturas de Ontem:

Mín. *12.6ºC*

Máx. *29.0ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2009 às 17:57)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui de manhã,pelas primeiras horas,ainda passaram algumas nuvens médias...neste momento,limpo,vento fraco a moderado de W/SW.

A temperatura já não foi tão elevada,em relação aos últimos 2 dias .

Actuais 31.5ºC e 28% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.7ºC / 32.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2009 às 19:13)

O vento sossegou mais um bocado.

Actuais 30.7ºC e 33% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jul 2009 às 20:29)

Oi. Boas tardes.

Hoje, por motivos pessoais que começam já aser frquentes, tive que me manter"afastado" do órum durante esta manhã, mesmo assim, prometo que farei o melhor para vos dar informações de 1ªclasse.

Desde já, coloco o resumo do dia de ontem, e daqui a uns 10/15min. coloco as condições actuais...

Resumo do dia 26/7/2009:

Céu limpo.
Tempo quente com vento fraco a moderado, intensificando-se ao final da tarde, com rajadas na ordem dos 25km/h.

Tºmáx:29.2ºC
Tºmín:11.4ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máxima:32.4km/h


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jul 2009 às 20:42)

Neste mome to estão 19.2ºC, 1018hPa, vento nulo e 75% de HR.

Até logo...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2009 às 20:57)

Céu limpo,vento já mais moderado de W/NW.

Actuais 25.1ºC e 47% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jul 2009 às 21:26)

Eis as imagens da "reportagem fotográfica" do estado do tempo de hoje:
9h:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10:30h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11:50h:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



13h:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




O céu esteve sempre pouco nublado, por nuvens médias logo pela matina cerca de 30min, baixas durante a manhã também e parte da tarde e altas durante toda a tarde.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jul 2009 às 21:36)

boas tardes. 

o xeu por aqui, esteve geralmente limpo, temporariamente muito nublado durante as 11h e as 13h o vento tambem esteve moderado mas foi só durante a tarde, neste momento nao ha vento. a temperatura tambem nao subio mt. 
vamos la ver amanhã... 

max: 27.6ºC 
actual: 19.6ºC HR: 68%
press: 1019 hPa


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jul 2009 às 21:46)

ricardop120 disse:


> boas tardes.
> 
> o xeu por aqui, esteve ssim devo avisar-tegeralmente limpo, temporariamente muito nublado durante as 11h e as 13h o vento tambem esteve moderado mas foi só durante a tarde, neste momento nao ha vento. a temperatura tambem nao subio mt.
> vamos la ver amanhã...
> ...



Tudo bem que não sou nem administrador, nem moderador, mas posso na mesma prevenir-te que não uses vocabulário SMS...

Imagem do estado actual:


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jul 2009 às 21:59)

Pedro disse:


> Tudo bem que não sou nem administrador, nem moderador, mas posso na mesma prevenir-te que não uses vocabulário SMS...
> 
> Imagem do estado actual:



Tase bem pelo aviso... vou ter mais cuidado...


----------



## Dan (27 Jul 2009 às 21:59)

Céu pouco nublado e 20,6ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

15,7ºC / 26,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2009 às 22:08)

Actuais 23.2ºC  e 52% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jul 2009 às 22:41)

Actuais 15.6ºC, 95% de HR, 1020hPa e vento fraco de W.

até amanhã...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2009 às 23:31)

Por aqui tudo calmo  !

Actuais 21.4ºC e 56% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Jul 2009 às 03:51)

Temperaturas 27/07/09:

Mín. *13.5ºC*

Máx. *24.8ºC*

-------------------

A esta hora vou com *12.5ºC*, bem fresquinho.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jul 2009 às 07:42)

bom dia 

ã malta aqui acordou com o ceu limpo e com o sol quentinho...
apesar de a noite ter sido fresca com ausencia de vento

MIN: 13.6ºC
ACTUAL: 15.4ºc HR: 60%
PRESS: 1019 hPa


----------



## Dan (28 Jul 2009 às 10:05)

Bom dia 


Céu limpo e 20,5ºC.

Mínima de 12,8ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2009 às 12:50)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui o céu totalmente azul,vento fraco.

Actuais 30.7ºC e 26% de HR.


----------



## Serrano (28 Jul 2009 às 14:01)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 32 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2009 às 16:06)

Céu limpo,vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 34.1ºC e 16% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2009 às 17:45)

Ambiente por aqui,ainda está muito .

Actuais 33.5ºC e 23% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.8ºC / 34.6ºC


----------



## Skizzo (28 Jul 2009 às 18:23)

tenho reparado nos ultimos dias que Mirandela regista temperaturas máximas ao nível do interior sul. Alguma razão especial para este "efeito"?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2009 às 18:41)

Vento agora mais moderado  já vai sabendo bem,lá fora.

Actuais 32.3ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jul 2009 às 18:48)

boa tarde 

por aqui o ceu manteve-se limpo. de tarde levantou-se 
vento fraco  de NW. a temperatura nao chegou aos 30ºC 

MAX: 28.9ºC 
actual: 23.8ºC HR: 46% 
press: 1018hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2009 às 20:12)

Actuais 28.6ºc e 26% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jul 2009 às 20:27)

o vento por aqui aumentou de intensidade e ficou mais frio
e a temperatura continua a cair nem pareçe verao

actual: 20.5ºC HR: 56%


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jul 2009 às 21:18)

Resumo do dia 27/7/2009:

Céu geralmente pouco nublado por nuvens médias e baixas durante a manhã e altas durante a tarde.
Céu limpo a partir do anoitecer.
Vento geral fraco, por vezes moderado durante a tarde, com rajadas na ordem doa 20km/h.

Tºmáx:25.2ºC
Tºmín:11.0ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx: 28.8km/h


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jul 2009 às 21:38)

Actualmente estão 15.2ºC e 69% de HR.

Até amanhã...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2009 às 22:13)

Boas noites!

Por aqui a noite ainda com temperatura agradável,vento fraco.

Actuais 23.7ºC e 30% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jul 2009 às 23:13)

por aqui esta tudo calmo. o vento acalmou ficando só uma brisa
 fresca de SW o ceu esta limpo sem sinais de nuvens. 

actual: 16.9ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Jul 2009 às 23:24)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui:

Céu limpo
Vento fraco
15.5ºC

-----------------------

Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. *12.5ºC* 

Máx. *28.1ºC*

-----------------------


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2009 às 23:28)

Actuais 21.4ºC e 41% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Jul 2009 às 07:48)

bom dia 

por aqui acordei com neblina matinal 
a noite foi fria com ausencia de vento 

min: 11.4ºC
actual: 14.2 HR 55% 
press: 1021hPa


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Jul 2009 às 09:38)

Bom dia!

Depois de uma noite fria , em que a temperatura desceu aos *10.9ºC*, e até possivelmente terá sido inferior a este valor em locais onde o arrefecimento é mais sentido.

Por agora sigo com:

- Céu limpo
- Vento fraco
- Temp. *15.9ºC*


----------



## Dan (29 Jul 2009 às 09:45)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 21,5ºC.

13,6ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Jul 2009 às 13:12)

Boas Tardes! 

Por aqui o céu está praticamente limpo, o vento sopra fraco.

A temperatura, está um espectaculo, nos *23.5ºC*.


----------



## Dan (29 Jul 2009 às 13:28)

Algumas nuvens e ainda 23,4ºC. Bem mais fresco que ontem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2009 às 16:24)

Boas tardes!.

Por aqui a manhã foi passada em banhos,agua estava um mimo,vista ainda melhor .

Céu limpo,vento,vai-se sentindo qualquer coisa.

A temperatura hoje,está bem melhor.Actuais 31.3ºC e 23% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2009 às 18:46)

Céu limpo,vento agora sim,moderado de W,que vai refrescando o ambiente lá fora.

Actuais 28.6ºC e 41% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.3ºC / 31.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2009 às 19:52)

Vento continua moderado de W/NW.

Actuais 26.7ºC e 46% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Jul 2009 às 20:10)

boa tarde. 

bem de manhã a neblina dissipou-se por volta das 10h da manhã
ficando o ceu limpo com ausencia de vento. 

durante a tarde houve um pouco de vento mas uma coisa 
muito minima. a temperatura durante o dia subio um pouco. houve algumas nuvens altas. 

MAX: 27.1ºC
actual: 22.4ºC hr: 50%
press:1023hPa


----------



## Dan (29 Jul 2009 às 20:48)

Céu limpo e 21,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

13,6ºC / 26,5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jul 2009 às 20:55)

Resumo do dia 28/7/2009.

Céu limpo.
Vento fraco durante a manhã, tornando-se moderado a forte durante a tarde, com rajadas na ordem dos 25km/h.

Tºmáx:29.3ºC
Tºmín:12.2ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:28.8km/h


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jul 2009 às 21:37)

Estão actualmente 16.3ºC, 75% de HR e vento fraco de W.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2009 às 21:48)

Apesar do vento já não ser forte,por aqui ainda com temperatura agradavél.

Actuais 22.5ºC e 57% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Jul 2009 às 23:31)

por aqui tudo calmo sem vento e seu limpo. 

actual: 18.6ºC HR: 78%
press: 1021 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2009 às 23:50)

Boas,céu estrelado ,vento fraco,muito calmo.

Actuais 20.8ºC e 62% de HR.

Vou estar ausente do forum 48 horas .


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Jul 2009 às 00:47)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui céu limpo e o vento sopra muito fraco.

Actual: 16.3ºC

-------------------

Temperaturas 29/07/09:

Mín. *10.9ºC*

Máx. *24.8ºC*

-------------------


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jul 2009 às 07:46)

bom dia 

a manha veio com ceu limpo e com ausencia de vento. 
há bancos de nevoeiro junto do rio...
a noite ja não foi tão fria...

min: 14.6ºC
actual: 18.1ºC HR: 97%
press: 1023 hPa


----------



## Dan (30 Jul 2009 às 09:36)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 21,1ºC.

10,9ºC de mínima.


----------



## Serrano (30 Jul 2009 às 14:17)

Brilha o sol pela Covilhã, com 28 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jul 2009 às 14:27)

Resumo do dia 29/7/2009:

Nevoeiro matinal.
Céu limpo a pouco nublado por nuvens altas.
Vento fraco durante a mnhã, tornando-se moderado a forte, com rajadas na ordem dos 25km/h.

Tºmáx:26.1ºC
Tºmín:8.9ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:32.7km/h


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Jul 2009 às 14:30)

Boas Tardes! 

Por aqui o céu está limpo e o vento sopra em geral fraco.

Temp. 25.6ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jul 2009 às 17:46)

boa tarde. 

por aqui o ceu tem estado limpo, durante a tarde veio o 
habitual vento fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas.

max: 27.2ºC 
actual: 24.2ºC HR:53%


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jul 2009 às 20:36)

Por cá, depois duma tarde mais ou menos quente, com vento fraco a moderado, agora sigo com cerca de 19/20ºC, 75% de HR, 1020hPa e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Jul 2009 às 20:55)

Por aqui continua tudo na mesma, mantém-se o céu limpo e o vento fraco.

A temperatura está nos *18.6ºC*


----------



## Dan (30 Jul 2009 às 20:56)

Céu limpo e 24,9ºC


Extremos de hoje:

10,9ºC / 28,9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jul 2009 às 21:20)

Actuais 16.4ºC, 82% de HR e corre uma brisa fria(11ºC) de SW.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jul 2009 às 22:27)

por aqui continua o vento fraco e fresco de sw. 
actual: 18.3ºC HR: 68%
press: 1023 hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jul 2009 às 22:34)

como se poe fotos no forum?


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Jul 2009 às 23:30)

ricardop120 disse:


> como se poe fotos no forum?



Boas Noites!

Tens um tópico com essas informações...

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html

------------------

Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. *14.2ºC*

Máx. *26.6ºC*

------------------

Actual: *15.2ºC*


----------



## Dan (31 Jul 2009 às 09:27)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 21,4ºC.

12,9ºC de mínima.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jul 2009 às 10:47)

Resumo do dia 30/7/2009:
Céu limpo, tornando-se pouco nublado por _cumulus humilis_ durante a tarde, até ao final da mesma.
Vento fraco, tornando-se moderado a forte com rajadas na ordem dos 25km/h durante a tarde, perdendo força a partir do cair da tarde.

Tºmáx:27.3ºC
Tºmín:8.9ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:25.km/h


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jul 2009 às 11:39)

Actuais 23.6ºC, 45% de Hr  e vento nulo.

De manhã houve uma neblina que se foi dissipando até perto das 10:10h...


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Jul 2009 às 14:16)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui o céu está limpo e o vento fraco.

A temperatura vai nos *26.2ºC*.

A noite voltou a ser fresca, *12.0ºC* de mínima


----------



## Fil (31 Jul 2009 às 14:43)

Boas, tenho neste momento 24,8ºC, vento fraco de NW e céu limpo. A mínima esta manhã foi de 13,9ºC e a máxima até ao momento foi de 24,9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jul 2009 às 20:38)

Por Viseu o céu está pouco nublado por _cumulus radiatus e mediocris_, cerca de  18.8ºC, 75% de HR  e vento fraco de SW.

A máxima rondou os 28ºC e o vento manteve-se moderado durante a tarde, mas já aclamou...


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jul 2009 às 21:30)

Actuais 15.9ºc e 85% de R.

vento nulo.
Céu pouco nublado.

Xau...
Até amanhã!!!


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jul 2009 às 22:17)

Ainda consegui vir mais uma vez...
Céu mais nublado, 15.0ºc e 92% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Jul 2009 às 23:50)

boa noite. 

devido a poblemas tecnicos externos, fiquei sem linha de telefone desde ontem por volta das 23h 
so agora e que foi resolvido.
só agora e que vou colocar o que aconteceu por aqui: 

de manhã 7.30h havia neblina que só se dissipou por volta das 10h 
deixando o ceu pouco nublado.
 durante a tarde esteve geralmente pouco nublado por nuvens altas. 
houve tambem algum vento durante a tarde. 
neste momento o ceu está limpo e não ha vento. 

MIN: 15.3ºC
MAX: 26.7ºC
actual: 18.1ºC HR: 81%
press: 1020 hPa


----------

